# Financial Breakthru Thread & Prayers



## Successfulmiss (Jun 28, 2012)

*I am on a special fast right now with the Lord concerning finances. I just want you ladies to know that I was a previous homeless person for several years and God has raised me up in an extraordinary way to prosper greatly by His word and faith. Not only that but in the very near future I will be financially free and totally debt free and yes, that is in this economy. I am on my way to retiring early at 40 and I am 27. You see I do not play with giving. This has not been just monetarily but EVERY area of my life. In this economy I have seen great moves of God and great favor. I would like to impart that favor to you ladies. I will be frank, this is not a get rich quick or lottery thread. God knows our heart and our intents. If you are not giving, you are not recieving. God is not a man that He would lie and He tells us to challenge Him on His tithes. Often times people think you just have to give to Church when the Lord clearly says that we are also to uphold the cause of the orphan, widow and homeless so do not feel condemned if you give to such causes. Here is a Jabez prayer I still use to this day and would like to share with you:*

_Lord, bless us indeed._
Do something so big in our lives that it is obviously from You.
Increase our influence and opportunities for You. 
Give us a sense of your continual presence and direction.
Protect us and keep us from falling into Satan's traps.
In Jesus name, amen!

Please share with us any prayers and breakthru's you all have seen concerning giving.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 28, 2012)

Giving scriptures

Deuteronomy 15:10
Give generously to him and do so without a grudging heart; then because of this the Lord your God will bless you in all your work and in everything you put your hand to.

Deuteronomy 16:17
Every man shall give as he is able, according to the blessing of the LORD your God which He has given you.

1 Chronicles 29:9
Then the people rejoiced because they had offered so willingly, for they made their offering to the Lord with a whole heart, and King David also rejoiced greatly.

Proverbs 3:9-10
Honor the Lord from your wealth and from the first of all your produce; So your barns will be filled with plenty and your vats will overflow with new wine.

Proverbs 3:27 
Do not withhold good from those to whom it is due, when it is in your power to do it.

Proverbs 11:24-25
There is one who scatters, and yet increases all the more, and there is one who withholds what is justly due, and yet it results only in want. The generous man will be prosperous, and he who waters will himself be watered.

Proverbs 21:26
…the righteous gives and does not hold back.

Proverbs 22:9
He who is generous will be blessed, for he gives some of his food to the poor.

Proverbs 28:27 
He who gives to the poor will never want, but he who shuts his eyes will have many curses.

Malachi 3:10 
“Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, so that there may be food in My house, and test Me now in this,” says the Lord of hosts, “if I will not open for you the windows of heaven and pour out for you a blessing until it overflows.

Matthew 6:3-4
But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you.

Mark 12:41-44
And He sat down opposite the treasury, and began observing how the people were putting money into the treasury; and many rich people were putting in large sums. A poor widow came and put in two small copper coins, which amount to a cent.Calling His disciples to Him, He said to them, “Truly I say to you, this poor widow put in more than all the contributors to the treasury; for they all put in out of their surplus, but she, out of her poverty, put in all she owned, all she had to live on.”

Luke 3:11
And he would answer and say to them, “The man who has two tunics is to share with him who has none; and he who has food is to do likewise.”

Luke 6:30
Give to everyone who asks of you, and whoever takes away what is yours, do not demand it back.

Luke 6:38
Give, and it will be given to you. They will pour into your lap a good measure, pressed down, shaken together, and running over. For by your standard of measure it will be measured to you in return.

Acts 20:35
In everything I showed you that by working hard in this manner you must help the weak and remember the words of the Lord Jesus, that He Himself said, ‘It is more blessed to give than to receive.

Romans 12:8
…Or he who exhorts, in his exhortation; he who gives, with liberality; he who leads, with diligence; he who shows mercy, with cheerfulness.

2 Corinthians 9:6-8
Now this I say, he who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. Each one must do just as he has purposed in his heart, not grudgingly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed.

2 Corinthians 9:10
Now He who supplies seed to the sower and bread for food will supply and multiply your seed for sowing and increase the harvest of your righteousness;

Galatians 6:7
Do not be deceived,God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, this he will also reap.

Philippians 4:15-17
And you yourselves also know, Philippians, that at the first preaching of the gospel, after I departed from Macedonia, no church shared with me in the matter of giving and receiving but you alone; for even in Thessalonica you send a gift more than once for my needs. Not that I seek the gift itself, but I seek for the profit which increases to your account.

James 2:15-16
If a brother or sister is without clothing and in need of daily food, and one of you says to them, “Go in peace, be warmed and be filled,” and yet you do not give them what is necessary for their body, what use is that?


----------



## sidney (Jun 28, 2012)

I am just now seeing this post, somehow I just missed this! I just posted the Jabez prayer today too and two messaged wow.  Let me just be quiet and meditate on the scriptures you posted.  Yes, God does know our motivations.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 28, 2012)

sidney, I thank you for your insight! I was so surprised at how many viewed but did not post . In this society and current economic system in the world it is sooooo so important for us to position ourselves and our families for abundance. And the generation to come after us! I always come in the Christian forum but never saw a thread concerning these issues. While I understand some are sensitive about their finances, this is the time to wise up with ourselves and stop living as the world lives and wondering why our family never has enough. I know the vast majority of Christians in today's society are not tithing and/or giving on a regular basis and I think we need to re-evaluate ourselves. There also seems to be a lottery mentality that has even tried to creep into some churches where people think they can give 1 dollar and get 1,000 the next day. We need to allow the Lord to *truly reign* in every area of our life and that includes finances as well if we are going to totally submit our will to His.


----------



## sidney (Jun 28, 2012)

If we keep our hearts on God and concerns on others, He will take care of us.  I can't cry out to the Lord and expect to be heard on high when I ignore those who are utterly destitute.  I can't imagine digging through trash for food, being cold and without shelter.  And the children!  God is just!  If we give, he gives.  It's just that simple.  And about the gambling, well Proverbs 13:11 is clear on that.  We have to be good stewards.  Put that dollar to work and grow it!  Say no to worldy wisdom.  Thanks for your insights!


----------



## sidney (Jun 28, 2012)

Also I am thankful that it is you that God used to give a testimony.  As a previously homeless person no one can understand more than you what that is like.  I pray that God breaks my own heart and otherd hearts about the things he cares about like homelessness.  It's easy to be removef from it but his word is clear.  I pray that He continues to bless you to spread His testimony about the need to give.  God bless you.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 29, 2012)

*myeagleswings.com*

“Without faith, it is impossible to please Him: for he that cometh to God must believe that He is, and that He is a rewarder of them that diligently seek Him.” Hebrews 11:6

Prayer: “Almighty God, my heavenly Father, we worship and adore you. It is with great diligence that we seek You for the breakthrough that we need in the realm of our personal finances. We believe all the promises of your Word, which unlock the doors of faith for us to enter into all you have for us. Therefore, we ask for a financial miracle from your hands, and we ask in faith, nothing wavering. We believe you are leading us, guiding us, blessing us, and rewarding us. Thank You, Father.

O God, you are more than able to take care of all financial difficulties, because you know exactly what needs to be done and what steps need to be taken. We trust in You with all our hearts, without leaning toward our own understanding. In all our ways we acknowledge you, Father, and we know you are directing our steps toward financial freedom. Let Your resources flow freely from the place of excess to our place of need.

Enable us to manage the financial resources you give to us more effectively so that we will be free to serve you more fully, and to give to the important causes of Your kingdom, Father. Responding in obedience to your Word, we ask you to command your blessing upon our finances and upon all that I do.

Deliver us, O God, from financial pressures, for we know You are our only hope. We will hope in You continually, and yet praise you more and more. We cast all our cares, worries and anxieties upon you, because we know You care for us. You are our strength in the midst of trouble and we know you are walking with us in our situation. Therefore, we will keep our mind focused on you and will trust You knowing that you will keep us in your perfect peace. Thank You, Father, for all you have done and are doing in our lives and our finances.

We believe and confess Your goodness. Your faithfulness is ever sure. No good thing will you withhold from those who are called according to Your purpose. The mountain of financial problem is turning around to abundance. Thank your for Your divine favour in Jesus’ name. Amen!

*References: Heb 11:6; James 1:6; 2 Corinthians 8:14; Proverbs 11:25; Deuteronomy 28:8; Psalms 71:4 & 5; Psalms 71: 14; 1 Peter 5:7; Psalms 37:39; Isaiah 26:3*


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread was so timely! Thank you Jesus.

Thank you so much for posting OP, right on time!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 29, 2012)

Why are we not receiving ...

One thing I'd like to add about giving, the first argument would be I have no money I have nothing the give, the truth you do have something to give...check your cupboard, check your closet, what about your time.

If you have more than two tins of milk you have something, more than 5 pears of shoes and clothes that you haven't worn in 6-12 months.. 

And sometimes we DO have money but we'd much rather spend it on hair products, make-up, food clothes, shoes (on our selves) it doesn't take much to help someone else.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 29, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Why are we not receiving ...
> 
> One thing I'd like to add about giving, the first argument would be I have no money I have nothing the give, the truth you do have something to give...check your cupboard, check your closet, what about your time.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN LADIES! 
I praise God for all this godly counsel!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 30, 2012)

Ladies, I already have a *PRAISE REPORT.* Since starting this thread and casting down my own selfish ambitions in prayer for my LHCF sisters in Christ to recieve His abundance, the Lord is releasing to me a settlement that has been held up in courts and it was a great burden to me and my family. Which reminds me of the story about David and Goliath. I did not even want to be apart of this hearing but DH encouraged me and the Lord gave me strength! That is not just the praise report itself. God also gave me the wisdom and heart to pray for the Judge and her family even before the final verdict was made. I also prayed for the opposing party for God to bless them and deal with them according to His word. That is because the battle is not ours it's the Lord's! God is beyond awesome!

Blessings for Obedience Deut 28

28 If you fully obey the Lord your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the Lord your God will set you high above all the nations on earth. 2 All these blessings will come on you and accompany you if you obey the Lord your God:

3 You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country.

4 The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock—the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks.

5 Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed.

6 You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out.

7 The Lord will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you. They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven.

8 The Lord will send a blessing on your barns and on everything you put your hand to. The Lord your God will bless you in the land he is giving you.

9 The Lord will establish you as his holy people, as he promised you on oath, if you keep the commands of the Lord your God and walk in obedience to him. 10 Then all the peoples on earth will see that you are called by the name of the Lord, and they will fear you. 11 The Lord will grant you abundant prosperity—in the fruit of your womb, the young of your livestock and the crops of your ground—in the land he swore to your ancestors to give you.

12 The Lord will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands. You will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. 13 The Lord will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the Lord your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom. 14 Do not turn aside from any of the commands I give you today, to the right or to the left, following other gods and serving them.

_via Bible Gateway_


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67  this is so true!  When I didn't have money, I was ALWAYS giving things to Goodwill or other charities.  

Let's not forget, we can give our time as well.




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Why are we not receiving ...
> 
> One thing I'd like to add about giving, the first argument would be I have no money I have nothing the give, the truth you do have something to give...check your cupboard, check your closet, what about your time.
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome thread!

OP how did you overcome homelessness? I would love to read your testimony. It will be a blessing to others.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 30, 2012)

@BostonMaria

*I have actually given the testimony in a few threads but I will do it again since this thread is so dear to me! I hope you have a cup of tea. So this is my story about becoming UE....ok ok seriously. I just laugh at the enemy now because he really tried me for a long time and he is defeated!*

When I was 20, my ex-bff at the time pretty much manipulated me to move to ATL after I was offered a position with my local State Representative to work in her office but the town that I am from is very small and dead endish. So with some reserves and being somewhat courageous, I decided to move to ATL about 5 years ago now because I am just radical like that but I knew the Lord was calling me. Everyone in my small town said I was an idiot and that people go to college to get offered the position I was offered(even though this representative was put out of office soon after for fraud charges). Long story short, the ex-bff left me in an apt that was about 1000 a month in today's money. She left me high and dry and I refused to strip or do anything unethical because my conviction for the Lord was so strong. She did not even try to communicate with me about the problems we were having. Long story short, within that time frame I was evicted but the Lord gave me favor with a store manager in Buckhead and she gave me a position in her store and then I was able to secure a place to stay for 2 years by a mother at my church. During the time I was homeless, I would study victory scriptures and scripture on prosperity. I gave with all I had,more then 10% because I wanted to be obidient to the Lord and challenge Him as He says to us in Malachi. My ex-bff ended up getting another (possibly cancerous) lump in her breast after the first lump and had surgery again at the age of 23. I think it was and this was after leaving me when I became homeless. Now I live in Florida, married, living near the water, own 2 cars debt free(one is a restored antique droptop convt) and I am going to school debt-free(I also get PAID to go to school; studying Gemologist and Minister) and love it beyond words! I also own my own jewelry company and I am growing a nice retirement nest egg. This is why I do not battle against flesh and blood, I let the Lord fight my battles. He said touch not my anointed! I am not saying I am perfect by any means, as we are all saved by grace but one thing I know how to do is love God, forgive my enemies and be obedient!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 2, 2012)

*Prayer to use on the job and in business*
_Prayersfire.com By Dr. D. K. Olukoya _

* Confessions: Psalms 56:9; 32:8; 23:1,6 Exodus 23:20
* Praise Worship

Let all my enemies turn back because God is for me.
As you are turning back, let the doors of business opportunities open for me; morning, afternoon and evening.
Let profitable business meet me on the way in Jesus’ name.
No devourer shall destroy the fruit of my labor in Jesus’ name.
You devourers and wasters of fortune, I command you to depart from my life in the name of Jesus.
I use the Blood of Jesus Christ to wash my hands and my entire body and make them clean today.


I retrieve my blessings from every evil attack in Jesus’ name.
I break every curse of failure in the name of Jesus.
Let the Lord reveal to me every secret behind the problem.
I command the devil to take off his legs from any money that belongs to me in the name of Jesus.
Let the ministering spirits (God’s Angels) go forth and bring in blessings unto me in the name of Jesus.
Let the rod of iron fall on any strange money passed to me in Jesus’ name.

*Blessings to you all!*


----------



## Honi (Jul 2, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> *I have actually given the testimony in a few threads but I will do it again since this thread is so dear to me! I hope you have a cup of tea. So this is my story about becoming UE....ok ok seriously. I just laugh at the enemy now because he really tried me for a long time and he is defeated!*
> 
> When I was 20, my ex-bff at the time pretty much manipulated me to move to ATL after I was offered a position with my local State Representative to work in her office but the town that I am from is very small and dead endish. So with some reserves and being somewhat courageous, I decided to move to ATL about 5 years ago now because I am just radical like that but I knew the Lord was calling me. Everyone in my small town said I was an idiot and that people go to college to get offered the position I was offered(even though this representative was put out of office soon after for fraud charges). Long story short, the ex-bff left me in an apt that was about 1000 a month in today's money. She left me high and dry and I refused to strip or do anything unethical because my conviction for the Lord was so strong. She did not even try to communicate with me about the problems we were having. Long story short, within that time frame I was evicted but the Lord gave me favor with a store manager in Buckhead and she gave me a position in her store and then I was able to secure a place to stay for 2 years by a mother at my church. During the time I was homeless, I would study victory scriptures and scripture on prosperity. I gave with all I had,more then 10% because I wanted to be obidient to the Lord and challenge Him as He says to us in Malachi. My ex-bff ended up getting another (possibly cancerous) lump in her breast after the first lump and had surgery again at the age of 23. I think it was and this was after leaving me when I became homeless. Now I live in Florida, married, living near the water, own 2 cars debt free(one is a restored antique droptop convt) and I am going to school debt-free(I also get PAID to go to school; studying Gemologist and Minister) and love it beyond words! I also own my own jewelry company and I am growing a nice retirement nest egg. This is why I do not battle against flesh and blood, I let the Lord fight my battles. He said touch not my anointed! I am not saying I am perfect by any means, as we are all saved by grace but one thing I know how to do is love God, forgive my enemies and be obedient!



This is sooooo awesome!!!!! Just wow!  My eye was drawn to your tithe. I had the biggest revelation on this awhile ago.  Both Abraham and Isaac tithed. Your testimony confirms it. Last week I had a job breakthrough and I wasn't even actively looking. Praise HIM! 

Go on with your UE self!  No hate here!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 2, 2012)

Honi Your response blessed me! . This is just so awesome to be able to share my testimony with you ladies. It is funny that you brought up Abraham because the Lord confirmed His plan for my life through Abraham. I still remember when I went to a TD Jakes conference in ATL and he said duing a sermon "You stepped out on faith, blindsided; not knowing the foreign land God was taking you but you were being obedient to the Voice of God and you will be blessed dramtically because of it!"(this was years ago now). It was wild to hear him say this but I received that confirmation over and over during my time of trial. I just got to the point where I did not have anything but the Word(which in the biblical time was Jesus in the flesh) and I just walked with Him no matter what people told me. To this day I am still considered radical .


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 4, 2012)

*Prayer for those repenting about their tithing and they are standing steadfast for godly wisdom from the Lord.* This is posted with absolute love. ECC 4:9 Two people are better off than one, for they can help each other succeed. Let's receive the breakthrough together in Jesus name !

“Dear Heavenly Father,

I come to you with praise for being a God that is so forgiving and merciful.  I need your mercy today.

I have been complaining about the condition of my finances and you have revealed through conviction that I am responsible for my financial condition.  I have an unhealthy unbalanced way of dealing with my money.

I confess and repent and turn from the sin of robbing you of your tithes and the offerings you have told me to give in the past that I have withheld from you and the church.  Lord, this sin set a curse upon my family and myself. This shows a deeper problem with greed, and I am asking you to show me the root of it, and how I can re-new my mind about giving back a portion of what you blessed me with.  All is your’s, Lord anyway.

I renounce the sins of not trusting in you to supply all my needs, the sin of fear of lack, greed, unbalanced priorities, stinginess, apathy and hoarding.

Help me to have a heart that worships you, not money.  When you do bless me, show me the ways I can be a blessing to others.  Give me a heart that craves to give to others.

Lord, I ask for the fear of the Lord to be implanted into my soul in my financial dealings.  I need this conviction to keep me on the right path of putting your needs for your kingdom first, as you have promised to supply the needs of my earthly kingdom when I do.



I choose today to serve you, Lord.  Not the god of mammon.  I ask that you bind the lying Assyrian King spirit that has trapped me in the past to be selfish with the things YOU have bestowed upon me.



Lord, all I have was all yours to begin with.  You have blessed me and trusted me with the stewardship over it.  I have broken that trust.  I bow down before you and  give it all back to you.  I ask for your wisdom to lead me to the proper way of handling all that I have.



In Jesus’ precious name, to put you first in my life and my family, Amen.”

Via _shalombewithyou.com_


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 4, 2012)

Also, my fast is now over but I am still inspired to keep this thread going and the fast gave me the clarity of vision and motivation to start this !


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 6, 2012)

Via _backtothebible.org_

God is Source

The first principle is that God is the source of everything. Philippians 4:19 says, "My God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus." Proverbs 8:20,21 adds, "I lead in the way of righteousness, in the midst of the paths of judgment: that I may cause those that love me to inherit substance; and I will fill their treasures."

And 2 Corinthians 9:8 says: "And God is able to make all grace abound toward you; that ye, always having all sufficiency in all things, may abound to every good work." Whenever we need money or possessions, prayer is the answer. Look to the Lord, because He will provide it-according to His will.

Giving Essential

The second principle is that of giving. Luke 6:38, a key verse, says, "Give, and it shall be given unto you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give unto your bosom. For with the same measure that ye mete withal it shall be measured to you again." According to Deuteronomy 14: 23, one purpose of tithing was to teach the people of Israel to put God first in their lives.

I find there are a couple of ways I can put God first daily. One is to have a quiet time. If I am unwilling to meet the Lord each morning when I get up, that means I'm putting somebody else or something else before the Lord.

For example, how many people have thought seriously about not taking the daily newspaper? The man who is unwilling to cancel a newspaper subscription, which is keeping him from reading the Word of God, may often be the same man who is having trouble making the payments on the TV set that is keeping him from doing the things that would help him grow closer to the Lord. So it can be a vicious cycle. And with TV commercials by the dozens exhorting him to buy, spend, charge and go, is it any wonder that thousands of people are so molded by the world?

Having a quiet time is one way a person can put God first. I believe another is to commit a tenth of his income-right off the top-to the Lord's work. Proverbs 3:9,10 reads: "Honour the Lord with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase: so shall thy barns be filled with plenty, and thy presses shall burst with new wine."

*Have a blessed weekend*


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 9, 2012)

Prayer For Finances
by Kenneth Copeland

Let’s pray over everybody’s finances…all of us…everybody…and believe and release the blessing. Because when the blessing’s concerned, it doesn’t matter it there’s famine in the land, if there’s problems. It works best when there is famine in the land. That’s what it’s for. Let’s all agree with one another for the blessing, not just a blessin, but the biggest financial year we’ve ever had. Amen.

Now, let me tell you what you do. We get in the supernatural. It’s one thing to pray but then you put your eyes on Jesus. He is your source. You put your eyes on the promises of God to Abraham and you look at them and you look at them and you breathe them and you talk them, eat them, sleep them. When Gloria and I were up there in Colorado praying out there on that deck and she and I were sitting…no this was in the main room there…and she and I were sitting there and we were just talking these things and we got to looking at Isaac and what happened when he sowed in famine. And God began to speak to us. The room filled up with his glory and we sat there for six hours under the influence of the presence of God as He poured His word into us. He began to show us things to come. He began to show us what was happening in the economy and why. He began to show us what was happening in the health care situation and why it was such a mess. All of these things…I mean it just began to pour in there. But you have to keep your eyes on it. And you come out of there and then somebody comes on the television and says we’re all going to go down. I ain’t going down…I’m going that way. I’m not spending my time going down. Amen.

Now, Father, in the name of Jesus, we set ourselves before your throne. Heaven and earth bear record, we are in agreement that the recession, the depression, inflation and every other economic downfall doesn’t belong to us. We’re the children of God, not the children of the world. We’re the children of light, not the children of darkness. We walk in the light as you’re in the light Lord. You are our source. We lay hold today of every promise, every word You said, every oath You declared to Abraham. You will perform that oath and that promise to me and to my household. We declare it. We claim it. We receive it. It’s done. It’s done. Hallelujah.

We are the blessed. Hallelujah. Glory to God.
_kcm.org_


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 10, 2012)

_This is such a powerful prayer_ and I truly hope and pray this blesses you! I got up in prayer and praise after reading this prayer...I realized I had been listening to the lies of the enemy too long! Thinking defeat and speaking defeat is a no! *I refuse to submit to doubt, fear & unbelief in Jesus name!*

Praise Worship 
Confession: Zechariah 4:7
Sing songs of praises unto God for how far He has helped you in the journey of your life.
Begin to cover yourself, household and properties with the blood of Jesus.
Every spirit of limitation against my breakthroughs, die, in the name of Jesus.
Every power of demotion targeted against my destiny, die, in the name of Jesus.
Every spirit, power and personality working against my elevation, die, in the name of Jesus.
I refuse to carry the evil-left over of my family, in the name of Jesus.
Every evil standing order against my destiny, die, in the name of Jesus.
Every ancestral curse working against my destiny, die, in the name of Jesus.
O God arise and begin to disgrace all my Goliaths, in the name of Jesus.
Let my Pharaoh die in his own Red Sea, in the name of Jesus.
I fire back every arrow of spiritual demotion, in the name of Jesus.
I fire back every arrow of physical demotion, in the name of Jesus.
I fire back every arrow of financial demotion, in the name of Jesus.
I fire back every arrow of marital demotion, in the name of Jesus.
O Lord, begin to laugh my enemies to scorn.
Every power preventing me from enjoying the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living, die, in the name of Jesus.
Let God be God in my life, in the name of Jesus.
Let God be over my battles, in the name of Jesus.
Oh God arise and fight for me in my dreams, in the name of Jesus.
In the presence of those who think I'm nobody, Oh God arise, and make me somebody, in the name of Jesus.
In the presence of those who are asking for my God, oh God arise and manifest Yourself, in the name of Jesus.
Oh Lord, make my life a bethel, in the name of Jesus.
Every pattern of poverty will not prosper in my life, in the name of Jesus.
Let the rivers of breakthroughs flow into my life, in the name of Jesus.
Poverty, you will not locate my life, in the name of Jesus.
Angels of blessing, what are you waiting for, locate me now, in the name of Jesus.
I pull down every altar of serpent in my life, in the name of Jesus.
Oh Lord, arise and destroy every spiritual marriage prepared for my life, in the name of Jesus.
I shall not be a victim of spiritual marriage, in the mighty name of Jesus.
Oh Lord, destroy the plans of spiritual marriage against my life, in the name of Jesus.
You spirit of death and hell, I am not your candidate, in the name of Jesus.
Tragedy, you shall not locate me, in the name of Jesus
I reject death, I claim abundant life, in the name of Jesus.
Every power, planning to wage war against my divine vision, what are you waiting for, die in the name of Jesus.
Every power, that refuses to let me go, what are you waiting for die, in the name of Jesus.
My life, move from minimum to maximum, in the name of Jesus.
Whether the enemy likes it or not, I shall not serve my enemies, in the name of Jesus.
My sun shall shine, in the name of Jesus.
Every cloud of confusion, covering my divine goal, clear, in the name of Jesus.
My divine goal, locate me by fire, in the name of Jesus.
Every generational curse affecting my divine goal, break by the blood of Jesus.
Every evil meeting summoned against my goal, I scatter you by fire, in the name of Jesus.
Every power caging my divine goal, fall down and die, in the name of Jesus.
Anointing to excel, fall upon me now, in the name of Jesus.
As from now on, I shall prevail against the enemies of my breakthroughs, in the name of Jesus.
Finger of God, write my name in the book of success, in the name of Jesus.
Every enemy of my destiny, die, in the name of Jesus.
Every enemy of my marriage, die, in the name of Jesus.
Every enemy of God for my breakthroughs, die, in the name of Jesus.
Begin to thank God.

http://www.mountainoffire.org/prayer/index.htm#prosper


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 12, 2012)

PRAYER FOR FINANCIAL BREAKTHROUGH




Father God, you are the source of all my sustenance. So I come to you today in prayer and I pray for you to HEAR ME AND GUIDE ME in your infinite wisdom.

My spirit is full, but my wallet is always empty..I need your help Father. My finances are in crisis, and are causing me great pain.


Please UPLIFT MY HEART so that I may appreciate all that I do have so that I may also be blessed with more prosperity.

Money issues are bringing this family down, and in the past I am embarrassed to admit that I have not THANKED YOU enough for all that you have done for this family.

Please remind me of your abundance, REMIND ME DAILY so that my money can constantly flow into me and SUSTAIN ME as much as your loving care.

WATCH YOUR CIRCUMSTANCES CHANGE TODAY!!!

http://mycrazylifeasanavywife.blogspot.com/2011/10/prayer-for-financial-breakthrough.html


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 14, 2012)

Amen, great thread


----------



## sidney (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^She is working this thread!  I love it!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 16, 2012)

Your welcome sidney!

 During my run this morning, I was inspired by the Lord to get a reading list together for you ladies to have some study time at your leisure. It will be my VERY BEST list so I will take some time to compile it. I will make sure the books are all based on biblical principles as_ I do not want to derail_ the thread with secular books although some of them have good info. Have a blessed and prosperous(mind, soul & finances) week


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 16, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> This thread was so timely! Thank you Jesus.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting OP, right on time!



I have been trying to respond with a mention personally thanking you for appreciating this thread. My mentions wouldn't work, so hopefully you see this



Supergirl


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 18, 2012)

_Here is my list of biblical financial books._ Many of them I have read more then 1x:

-_Secrets of the Vine_ by Bruce Wilkinson
-_The Jabez Prayer Experiment_ by Jay Dennis
-_[email protected]_ by Rich Marshall
-_Spirit Driven Success_ by Dani Johnson
-_First Steps to Wealth_ by Dani Johnson

_On my list to read_:
-_Thou Shall Prosper _by Rabbi Daniel Lapin
-_The Richest Man That Ever Lived_(extended story of King Solomon) by Steven K. Scott
-_The Blessed Life _by Robert Morris
-(3 different books) Release, Maximize & Understand your potential by Myles Monroe
-_[email protected]_ by Thomas Moore
-_Marketplace Christianity_ by Robert Fraser
*Please send us reading recommendations!*

Here is another prayer for the week :
Father, Your Word declares that You take pleasure in the prosperity of Your servants, those who favor Your righteous cause (Psalm 35:27). You promised that if I gave my attention to what You are doing right now, You would take care of whatever difficulties and needs I would face (Matthew 6:33).
Because I have made Your cause my cause, and because I have made Your House my house, I thank You that the windows of heaven are being opened to me, and that You are protecting me from every assault of the enemy (Malachi 3:8-12). Because I give freely to You from the first of my income, it shall be given to me from every side and from every source (Luke 6:38; Proverbs 3:9-10).

Because You have given me the ability to create wealth (Deut 8:18), and I have purposed in my heart not to give sparingly or begrudgingly, but faithfully, generously and with a cheerful heart, You will not abandon me in my time of need. All grace will come into my life, so that in every situation I will have more than I need, with resources left over to be a blessing to others (2 Cor 9:6-9).

Because I have been faithful in this small thing of living to give, You will make me faithful over much and give to me stewardship of the true riches of life (Luke 16:10-12). No beneficial thing will You withhold from me (Psalm 84:11). In my house will be wealth and riches (Psalm 112:3), and in that day of prosperity I will rejoice and remember Your goodness (Eccles 7:14).

You are El Shaddai, God Almighty, the All-Sufficient One, the God of plenty. You are the Source of “more than enough” (Genesis 17:1). Father, You always exceed the needs I have. You are my Shepherd, I shall not want (Psalm 23:1). You are Jehovah-Jireh, the One who goes before and You will make a way when there is no way, and in the midst of every need I will find provision (Genesis 22:14).

I will not forget to bless Your Name, neither will I neglect Your Word to continue to give, for You have given me what I have to introduce the world to You and to support the expansion of Your Kingdom (Deut 8:10-11, 18). I have learned the secret of true contentment in life for I can do all things through Jesus Christ who strengthens me, and supplies my every need according to His riches in heaven (Phil 4:12-13, 19). I am living under an open heaven (Malachi 3:10).

The Lord is my Shepherd. He prepares a table before me in the presence of my enemies. He anoints my head with oil. My cup runs over with blessings! Money comes to me right now. God is opening the windows of heaven for me. He meets my every need according to His riches in glory by Jesus Christ. He is causing men to give unto me good measure, pressed down, shaken together and running over. God has given me the power to get wealth. I am redeemed by the Blood of the Lord Jesus Christ. I am redeemed from the curse of the law. I’m blessed in the field. I am blessed going in and going out. I’m blessed with faithful Abraham. I have the favor of God. Money comes to me right now. My prosperity is paid for. Money comes to me right now.

_praise-and-worship.com under financial breakthrough_


----------



## R.A.A.H (Jul 18, 2012)

My story isn't as impacting as yours, Successfulmiss.

I would like to say that God is always waiting for you, even if you look past him. 
I'm a Sophomore in college now, but last year, my freshman year started bumpy. I didn't pray like I should, and no wonder God was tryna show me. 

LET this be known that, all summer, I bugged my financial aid office. At my university, they let the students work at the front desk and answer calls or try to solve problems of the walk-in students. This is to prevent most students from going back to talk to the real advisers. Well, I bugged them all summer before my fall semester about my financial aid. I was reassured that everything was covered. This is where I was wrong.
My first week of class, I got a notification in my mailbox. I owed the school $1600 and if I didnt fork over the cash, I would have been chucked out of the university! 

Somehow I found a way. God knew that I was finally on the right path, but I didn't listen still. Somehow I managed to hand over the cash without even thanking Him for it. He was not TOTALLY absent in my life. But lately, I have realized that I get the devil too much credit. I feel like everything that goes wrong is because of the devil. Wrong. God is trying to show me something..and now I have finally listened. 

I am going under a storm now, but it's ok. The sun will be brighter the next day. I know it will.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 18, 2012)

^^WOW R.A.A.H you are indeed on the right path! My story is certainly not supposed to be the "model" story, everyone has had struggles. Mine is just somewhat different then most because I did what so many would not have done but that is because it was my destiny and the Lord created me for this to bless others as your story is helping others here! God is always in control. Stay encouraged


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 20, 2012)

**I just have to give my God praise!* By the end of this year, I am on track to be $6,000 out of debt! And my family is on track to be totally out of debt by the end of 2013! Plus my new jewelry business is going to buy my house! I am not kidding! Speak life into your economic situation! Do not be apart of this economy!*


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 24, 2012)

*This prayer is fantastic for those in business or in commission sales type of work. Even praying for your company as a whole is important!*

 BREAKTHROUGH PRAYER POINTS
* Praise worship
* Confessions: Job 22:28; Eph. 5:17; Psl. 73:24; John 10:27; 2Tim. 1:7; Psl. 118:24; 1Cor. 4:5.
Father, guide and direct me to rectify any problem I have with my business.
Lord, forgive me for any wrong decision or wrong action or thought I engaged in.
Father, help me to see my mistakes and faults and to do all in my power to overcome and correct them in Jesus’ name.
Father, show me what to do so that business crisis would not arise in my business.
Lord, give unto me the eagle eye and eyes of Elisha to foresee market situations in Jesus’ name.
Lord, give us wisdom to walk out of any unfavorable business situations.
Father, help me to formulate a plan of recovery to keep us at the top on the name of Jesus.
Lord, send me divine counselors who can help me with my business.
Lord, always help me to identify evil business traps.
Lord, help me to erect safeguards to prevent business failure.
Lord, send me the right staff who have the same heart and commitment that I have.
Lord, let our staff be people committed to You and Your Word and who operate with integrity and honesty.
Lord, let our staff be sincere, above reproach and someone who has the sure goals and visions and decision.
Lord, send us staff who will be a healthy perspective to our organization.
Lord, bring me staff with fresh approach that will enhance the company’s ability to grow and turn a profit.
Lord, help me to manage the people in my organization well.
Lord, bless the family of my staff financially and physically.
Lord, help all my members of staff to control their tongue.
Father, give us the anointing to get the job done above and beyond our own strength, abilities, gifts and talents.
Lord, impart to all members of staff, everything they need to perform their duties with joy and excellence.
If the right persons for our work are not currently here, Lord bring them here.
Help us Lord to serve our customers better.
Help us Lord to be more sensitive to the needs of our customers and be more responsible to their desires and wants.
Lord, help us to be on the lookout for ways to provide better products and services.
Lord, help me to yield to the Holy Spirit whenever I encounter circumstances beyond my knowledge.
In the mighty name of Jesus, I claim the following:
good reputation
favour with clients and customers
abundant prosperity
divine wisdom for those who occupy important decision-making positions
increased sales and services and expanded markets
new product ideas and new servicing concepts
Lord, always help me to do my very best at all times.
Let all our workers perform their duties with a spirit of excellence.
Let all our workers fulfill their duties to the best of their ability.
I break myself and my workers loose from an un-productive habits in Jesus’ name.
Lord, let all our workers receive the enabling power to plan their day and pay attention to their duties.
Father, I dedicate and consecrate my business to You in the name of Jesus.

prayersfire.com


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 25, 2012)

COME ONE, COME ALL
A Time of Revealing Prayerline
WEEKDAYS ONLY... 5PM(EST) & 6PM(EST)
(610)214-0000 access code 588399#
LORD, teach us how to love and forgive as You do!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 28, 2012)

I want this thread to be a staple! I have some good info coming soon!


----------



## auparavant (Jul 30, 2012)

It's done!!  Anita Wilson

Hold on, still

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ddrA_PvMy-0&NR=1


Your Latter Will be Greater, Meaghan Williams

"the race is not given to the swift, nor to the strong, but to the one who endureth, for G-d controls all..."


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=x20H43-MEnc


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 30, 2012)

Successfulmiss

What is it exactly that you do for a living that will allow you to retire at the age of 40? What is your yearly salary (if you don't want to be specific, you can give a range)? What does your husband do for a living and his salary range?  Also, how were you able to move from Atlanta to Florida? How did you find a job down in Florida before moving there? Do you have a sample resume that I could see? I'm serious. I would like to move out of state for a higher paying job but I can't even get any interviews after applying.

Not trying to demean you testimony but you really were not homeless...you had a place to stay (mother at your church). Not sure if you were rent free or free of paying bills or not, but if you were, I can see how you were able to give over 10% of your earnings and stack up money and be debt free.

I ask because I am 28 years old right now and make a few thousand less than $50K a year and would love to be able to retire at a younger age and have enough money saved up to live off of. I also would like to be debt free.  The only debt I have right now is student loans (under $30K) and car loan (about $8K to pay off). I just feel like I am living pay check to pay check and like my bank account just stays around the same amount each month with gradual increases. I feel like I'm stuck and trapped in this cycle that I can't get out of!



Successfulmiss said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> *I have actually given the testimony in a few threads but I will do it again since this thread is so dear to me! I hope you have a cup of tea. So this is my story about becoming UE....ok ok seriously. I just laugh at the enemy now because he really tried me for a long time and he is defeated!*
> 
> When I was 20, my ex-bff at the time pretty much manipulated me to move to ATL after I was offered a position with my local State Representative to work in her office but the town that I am from is very small and dead endish. So with some reserves and being somewhat courageous, I decided to move to ATL about 5 years ago now because I am just radical like that but I knew the Lord was calling me. Everyone in my small town said I was an idiot and that people go to college to get offered the position I was offered(even though this representative was put out of office soon after for fraud charges). Long story short, the ex-bff left me in an apt that was about 1000 a month in today's money. She left me high and dry and I refused to strip or do anything unethical because my conviction for the Lord was so strong. She did not even try to communicate with me about the problems we were having. Long story short, within that time frame I was evicted but the Lord gave me favor with a store manager in Buckhead and she gave me a position in her store and then I was able to secure a place to stay for 2 years by a mother at my church. During the time I was homeless, I would study victory scriptures and scripture on prosperity. I gave with all I had,more then 10% because I wanted to be obidient to the Lord and challenge Him as He says to us in Malachi. My ex-bff ended up getting another (possibly cancerous) lump in her breast after the first lump and had surgery again at the age of 23. I think it was and this was after leaving me when I became homeless. Now I live in Florida, married, living near the water, own 2 cars debt free(one is a restored antique droptop convt) and I am going to school debt-free(I also get PAID to go to school; studying Gemologist and Minister) and love it beyond words! I also own my own jewelry company and I am growing a nice retirement nest egg. This is why I do not battle against flesh and blood, I let the Lord fight my battles. He said touch not my anointed! I am not saying I am perfect by any means, as we are all saved by grace but one thing I know how to do is love God, forgive my enemies and be obedient!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 30, 2012)

@Poohbear I am incredibly sorry to hear that you feel like you are stuck. I certainly pray with love that this message finds you well & blessed. I pray that the Lord takes you deep in His heart and gives you the answers that you seek, as I am only giving help and reference. My story is definitely not the end all. As for the questions concerning my past living situation, in the eyes of the anything lawful as in _having my name on a lease _I was still techically considered homeless although a rented a small space inside of a home. It was not mine. I did pay to stay there. I moved around quite a bit during those 4 years to several different places including a hotel. The minimum was from 150 wkly to200 a month and that was almost 10 years ago now. I have just always made it my goal to give over 10%, not saying that everyone should do it, whatsoever. To be honest, this thread was not put together to place the focus on me at all and I say that with respect to your questions. It was soley to create a circle of believers that may be needing love, support and encouragement in this troublesome time in this economy and for them to know we have a greater purpose and to know that our economy is of the Kingdom. My money has come from different sources that the Lord has blessed me with and I couldnt recount every single one up until this moment. I can tell you that I went into the military with a very large bonus(so did DH) because I went in at the height of the Iraq conflict(some of the bonuses were up to 60,000 as a soldier if you were deployed immediately, this gives you a pretty close figure). I still at times get large sums of money from my military duties. I do not wish to disclose my salary or DH's over the internet, and that is just out of my sole discretion. Hopefully that can be respected and understood. I also have a business selling jewelry which has been very good to me and my goal in the very near future is to give 100,000 dollars a year to the charities/missions the Lord leads me to. I truly pray this is recieved in the right heart, as I stated before this thread was created to focus on God's kingdom promises for us. I am humbled to be able to help the women reading this information and I will lead them right back to the Word. I am in no way trying to make this about me. It is only to focus on the biblical ways of prospering mind, body and spirit because I saw there was a lack of this info here in the Christian forum. One of the greatest references I can give is the War on Debt system info(danijohnson.com all of the info here is bible-based) that I have been implementing in my household which has helped my husband and I tremendously by getting out of debt about 750 dollars monthly and having the 2 debt-free cars. I hope I answered all of your questions in love. Peace & Blessings to you always .


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 30, 2012)

Successfulmiss - I understand. I know you weren't trying to make the focus on you, but I just always hear or read about people having this great financial success and I always wonder the specifics of it all, like what are they doing to achieve financial wealth that I'm not. I'm just looking at it from a realistic point of view. 

But I do have a question about danijohnson.com. I've been to that site before some years ago when I was thinking about trying to find other ways to make money, and I did not find much help from the site. What specific tips did you use from the danijohnson.com site to get out of debt or to make more money? I know most people say they get two or three jobs in order to pay off debt. I see you have a jewelry business, and I would like to start a business of some sort, but I really don't know how to get started, especially with my personality. I'm very introverted and not a people person. How did you start with the jewelry business given that there are so many other jewelry businesses out there? How did you build your customer base? And how did you get the supplies to make the jewelry? 

I have so many questions that you probably will not be able to answer. I just hate to think that I have to be stuck working 8 hours a day Monday through Friday until I'm in my 60's.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.moneyhelpforchristians.com/how-wealth-can-strengthen-your-relationship-with-god/

*How wealth can ehance you relationship with God.* It's all His anyway !
To whom much is given, much us required Luke 12:48

Almost every day, my wealth causes me to say a little prayer.  The length and the words vary, but here is the essence of my prayer:
“God, I thank you for all the ways you have blessed me.  You are an amazing God who has given me much more than I deserve.”
Today I wanted to tell you how wealth can strengthen your relationship with God.
Wealth is a constant reminder of God’s presence in your life.
When I look at what I have, it reminds me that God is with me.  He did not abandon me.  He did not forsake me.  In fact, he did more than ignore the obvious punishment I deserved.  He offered me a life in fullness and abundance.
Wealth is a visual symbol of God’s love.
God is life’s gift giver.  God gives because he loves.  When I think of what I have, I think there must be a loving God who is providing it.  Why?  What possible reason does God have for blessing me?  I guess for some strange reason he loves me.   
Wealth enhances my realization that I deserve nothing.
When I sit down and reflect on everything I have, it quickly makes me realize that I don’t deserve it.  I do work hard, but I was given far too many opportunities to learn the value of hard work.  I did study a lot, but that would not have been possible if I didn’t have the money to pay for school.  I don’t deserve what I have.


So why do I have it?  For me, God is the source of everything good in my life.  I’ll look to him anytime I get a blessing – material or non-material – that I don’t deserve.
Wealth is a gift that God offers so we get to experience the joy of being givers.
I think the hardest thing about poverty would be missing out on the joy of giving.  To wish you had more to give, but feel limited by what you own.  If we are made in the nature of God, then when we do things God wills, it brings joy and satisfaction.  When we give, we have a chance to experience the joy of giving – a joy that comes from God.
But, what if I’m not wealthy?
Here’s the deal.  When we speak about all of these realities about God and wealth, we must not make an inverse application.  In other words, we cannot say:
God is not present in the lives of those who are not wealthy.  Nor do we say that God does not love those who are not wealthy. 
Why then does suffering and poverty exist?
To that question, I wish I had the answer, but the closest I can get is because of sin and corruption.  No, I’m not talking about personal sins of the poor, but the corporate sins that have been committed.
So, can the poor be thankful?
I’m amazed as I listen to the prayer of the poor.  They thank God for his blessings, for his provisions, and for his substance. 

*What are you thankful for that God has blessed you with?  Is there always a reason to be thankful to God, or only those who are enjoying the good life?


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 30, 2012)

Poohbear, you have such a sweet spirit! Thank you for not taking my answer as a means of being rude! I totally understand. I also forgot to tell you I am an independent agent for a car dealership in Orlando, Fl. I had to ask the Lord to give me a spirit of boldness in business, as I am mostly introverted. In the past in business I have had people trick me out of hundreds of dollars in different investments. I am still amazed to this day that the Lord has blessed me in that area concerning being bold with new clients. I can also tell you depending on how long ago you checked Dani's site she has changed dramatically, even going on Oprah and the world premier Secret Millionaire on ABC. One of her students that went to that very site and her FSTS seminars (I have gone to one as well and I am going to Creating a Dynasty this year) also made it onto Secret Millionaire after becoming a student of her and Hans Johnson's coaching. I am going to answer the rest of your questions via PM just to keep the topic on course for the other ladies here that are implementing these books and prayers. I want to answer all of your questions line by line and throughly because I understand your frustration, Ive been there! Peace & Blessings !


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 9, 2012)

*

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, my little sister was caught up in a violent relationship and I had to move her down to Florida with me. Please pray for her and our family at this time.*

Finding financial freedom

 
by Crown Financial Ministries

It is not always a lack of money that creates financial pressure. Many times it is simply a matter of attitude. If there is a right attitude toward money, freedom from financial bondage can be assured. God did not say that money and material things were problems; money is neither good nor bad. It is the use of money and the attitude toward money that is the problem. Therefore, Jesus regularly warned His followers to guard their hearts against greed, ego, and pride, because Satan can control God's people with these emotional tools. In the area of finances, God's people are extremely vulnerable. As such, they need to be encouraged to follow the necessary steps that will ensure money management according to God's plan, thus assuring financial freedom.

Transfer ownership
God has designated the most difficult step, transfer of ownership, as the first step. Once this has been accomplished, all other steps will fall into place.

As Christians, God expects that all possessions be transferred to Him. Since we can't literally place everything into His hands, this transfer becomes an act of faith. In essence, it means accepting the fact that God owns it all. Transferring ownership to God means that God owns all that we consider ours: clothes, car, home, family, income, debts, present, and future. Once ownership is transferred, God can begin to lead out of debt and into financial freedom. We then become stewards and managers of what belongs to Him.

So, if God is the owner of everything in Christians' lives, He can be trusted to change unhealthy spending habits (especially the abuse of credit cards) that cause debt, anxiety, and fear of the future. The key to maintaining this relationship is to understand properly the definition of stewardship. A steward is someone who manages the property of another. As His stewards, we are responsible for managing His property in a way that will please Him. God will not force His will on us, but if we realize our responsibility and transfer everything to Him, He will keep His promise and provide for each and every need. The first step in achieving financial freedom is to realize that since God is in complete control, all that we are, do, have or ever will have must be transferred to Him. 

Get out and stay out of debt
There are many ways to get into debt but only one sure way to get out and stay out of debt: self-discipline. 

Regardless of income, disciplined debt elimination is mandatory in order for a money management plan that keeps Christians out of debt to function properly. Proverbs 27:12 says, "A prudent man sees evil and hides himself, the naive proceed and pay the penalty." 

Debt can best be eliminated by following these steps.

Transfer ownership of every possession to God (Psalms 8:6, Deuteronomy 5:32-33) 
Allow no more debt, including bank and personal loans, and cut up all credit cards if unable to pay them off each month (Proverbs 24:3) 
Develop a realistic balanced budget that will allow every creditor to receive as much as possible monthly (Proverbs 16:9)
Start retiring the debt (Psalms 37:21, Proverbs 3:27-28), beginning with the smallest debt first. Once the smallest is paid off, put all the money on the next, and so on.

*Praise God for financial health & well-being!*

Excerpt from:http://crown.org/Library/ViewArticle.aspx?ArticleId=262


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 11, 2012)

Learn to be content. (1 Timothy 6:6-9).

Pay your bills faithfully. Making your payments on or before the due date is a positive testimony to your creditors and a good example to your family/neighbors.

Prioritize your debt, making sure you don’t compromise your home or your transportation.

Negotiate with creditors as needed. Be proactive. Seek a meeting with them to make payment arrangements rather than waiting until you miss payments and they come looking for you.

Downsize if it puts you in a better cash position.

Pay extra whenever you can to accelerate payoff dates.

Have a garage sale to generate extra cash to pay down debt or to increase savings.

Work your way through the Crown Money Map.

Capitalize on your most valuable assets, your family.

Learn to garden, use fresh vegetables and fruit when in season, try a new recipe.

Cancel cable/satellite. Instead, read a book, play a table game, or share coffee with friends.

Explore bartering to save on outgoing expenses.

http://crown.org/Library/ViewArticle.aspx?ArticleId=763


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 21, 2012)

*Pledge or faith promise? *

by Crown Financial Ministries

Part of being a good steward, or manager, of God's possessions is giving back to God a portion of what He’s entrusted to us, His stewards. It’s not that God needs our money. Rather, giving serves as an external, material testimony that God owns both the material and spiritual things of our lives. It also supports the greatest, most enduring work on earth: the work of the Lord.

One of the first standards of giving in the Bible is the tithe, a word which means “tenth.” Although the tithe is mentioned in the Law, no punishment was indicated for not tithing. Consequences for not tithing included withholding of blessings, but this is not generally viewed as punishment. Tithing has been, and always will be, a voluntary act on the part of God’s people. Even though not tithing brings about a withholding of God’s blessings, tithing with proper motives invokes God’s blessings (Malachi 3:10).

Like every other facet of serving God, all giving—including tithing—should be done with the right attitude. When giving is viewed as a rule and is done out of a sense of duty, it becomes legalism. Like tithing, giving beyond the tithe should be an outward material expression of a deeper spiritual commitment and an indication of a willing and obedient heart. Just as the Macedonians did, Christians should give out of a grateful heart, with an attitude of joy (2 Corinthians 9:7), and because the Holy Spirit is prompting them—not as an emotional response.

In today’s world, especially the Christian world, many churches and ministries appeal to the emotions of their supporters and potential supporters to give by pledging a specific amount of money to be paid over a certain amount of time. Other churches and ministries ask their supporters to commit to a faith promise that they will give as the Lord provides. Is there a difference between a pledge and a faith promise? Although most Christians will agree that commitment is an important ingredient in giving, confusion exists when it comes to distinguishing between faith promises and pledges.

Pledge
Pledges are vows. They can be identified as “earnest promises that bind one to perform in a certain manner.” Repeatedly in the Bible the words pledge and vow are used to refer to promises that are binding, regardless of future circumstances. Few scriptural principles are clearer than that of keeping vows—literally keeping our word with God as our witness. When we give our word, we are obligated to do it. When we obligate our finances, we are obligated to pay. So, financial pledges are absolute commitments (vows) to pay a fixed amount. This type of giving is presumptuous, unless we have the resources currently on hand and uncommitted, and it often constitutes surety because in most instances there is an obligation to pay without a certain way to pay the commitment.

In addition, pledges can be legally enforceable commitments to pay fixed amounts of money, during given periods of time, that churches and ministries can opt to resell (at a discount) to lending institutions, so they can get their money right away.

Faith promise
Faith promises are commitments to give a certain amount if the Lord provides it. This allows churches and ministries to prepare good, logical budgets for the year. With faith promises, people make commitments to give if the funds are or become available. It is understood that if God doesn’t provide the funds there is no obligation to give (Hebrews 11:1). Committing to a faith promise is scriptural and acceptable to the Lord. All ministries and churches must have a sense of how much money they should expect in the coming year so they can establish a budget (spending plan) and financial accountability. Faith promises give ministries this ability.

Conclusion
When giving beyond the tithe—especially when giving for specific ministry causes or projects: parachurch ministry, church debt elimination, church building program, missions trip, and so on—people need to give and commit to an amount out of their abundance (2 Corinthians 8:14) and not out of emotional appeal or guilt. God doesn’t want us to give until we are poor, unless it is to improve our lives spiritually. Faith promises represent a balanced approach to giving that encourage people to commit to giving but at the same time provide financial guidelines for future ministry funding.

http://crown.org/Library/ViewArticle.aspx?ArticleId=473


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello Friends! 

*God's 25 Keys to Success*

1.	If you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved ... Rom 10:9.

2.	For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life ... John 3:16.

3.	These things I have spoken to you, so that in Me you may have peace. In the world you have tribulation, but take courage; I have overcome the world ... John 16:33.

4.	Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys, and where thieves do not break in or steal; for where your treasure is, there your heart will be also ... Matt 6: 19-21.

5.	Delight yourself in the Lord and He shall give you the desires of your heart ... Psalm 37:4.

6.	Therefore I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive them, and you will have them ... Mark 11:24.

7.	If you abide in me and I abide in you, you shall ask what you desire and it shall be done unto you ... John 15:7.

8.	This Book of the Law shall not depart from your mouth, but you shall meditate in it day and night, that you may observe to do according to all that is written in it. For then you will make your way prosperous, and then you will have good success ... Joshua 1:8.

9.	In all your ways acknowledge God, and He will guide your paths ... Proverbs 3:6.

10.	Commit your work to the Lord and your plans will be established ... Proverbs 16:3.

11.	When a man’s ways are pleasing to the Lord, He makes even his enemies to be at peace with him ... Proverbs 16:7.

12.	He who is faithful in little will be faithful in much ... Luke 16:10.

13.	... For everyone to whom much is given, from him much will be required; and to whom much has been committed, of him they will ask the more ... Luke 12:48.

14.	Be anxious for nothing but in all things by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known unto God and the peace of God which passes all understanding shall keep your heart and mind at peace through Christ Jesus ... Philippians 4:6-7.

15.	The generous man will be prosperous, and he who waters will himself be watered ... Proverbs 11:25.

16.	And my God will supply all your needs according to His riches in glory in Christ Jesus ... Philippians 4:19.

17.	Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, so that there may be food in My house, and test Me now in this,” says the LORD of hosts, “if I will not open for you the windows of heaven and pour out for you a blessing until it overflows ... Malachi 3:10.

18.	Give, and it will be given to you. They will pour into your lap a good measure — pressed down, shaken together, and running over. For by your standard of measure it will be measured to you in return ... Luke 6:38.

19.	Now this I say, he who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. Each one must do just as he has purposed in his heart, not grudgingly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver ... 2 Corinthians 9:6-7.

20.	But you shall remember the LORD your God, for it is He who is giving you power to make wealth, that He may confirm His covenant which He swore to your fathers, as it is this day ... Deuteronomy 8:18.

21.	I will set no worthless thing before my eyes; I hate the work of those who fall away; it shall not fasten its grip on me ... Psalm 101:3.

22.	But seek first His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be added to you ... Matt 6:33.

23.	How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, nor stand in the path of sinners, nor sit in the seat of scoffers! But his delight is in the law of the LORD, and in His law he meditates day and night. He will be like a tree firmly planted by streams of water, which yields its fruit in its season and its leaf does not wither; and in whatever he does, he prospers ... Psalm 1:1-3.

24.	By humility and the fear of the LORD are riches and honor and life ... Proverbs 22:4.

25.	Ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you. For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened ... Matt 7:7-8.

http://www.goodnewsdispatch.org/success.html


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 30, 2012)

*New content coming soon!*


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 3, 2012)

*Biblical Prosperity*

*More Than Enough*;
Biblical prosperity is part of the definition of wellness and wholeness that is nothing missing and nothing broken. The good news of the kingdom of God teaches that you can attain success in the here and now using the principles of Jesus. It's supernatural how this manifests as you submit to the Word of God and the leading of His Holy Spirit.

The perfect will of God is a dimension of wellness that is wholeness in every area of your life including finances. In Bible verses this is written for us to clearly see...2Cor.8:9...“For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that though He was rich, yet for your sakes He became poor, that you through His poverty might become rich.”

*God's will is for us to Prosper!*

There are great benefits in learning about Biblical Prosperity. Jesus Himself preached the gospel to the poor. Gospel means “good news” and good news to a poor person is... (paraphrased)..."You don't have to be poor any more!"

We don't have to wait to go to the Kingdom of Heaven to experience this. Jesus brought the knowledge of the Kingdom of God here with Him when He came. He told us that the Kingdom of God is within us (already). And His Gospel the good news teaches us how to tap into it even now.

*According To Your Calling*

_Can you believe God for your economic prosperity?_

Everything you financially need to be the most effective to fulfill Gods purpose in your life is included in Biblical Prosperity.

At the very least you can believe according to "your calling" needs. You may not believe that this includes ten homes, ten cars, three airplanes and a world class luxury ship. But don't limit God. Surely you can believe that a God who owns the Universe can supply what you need.... right.

You may say, "Well God won't feed your fleshly lusts". You could say that, but a loving Father loves to give good gifts to His children. And He is the richest Father I know. 'More than enough' has always been Gods way of doing things. Our needs will be met as we focus on Gods supply and not our need. In other words, eyes on God not on self.

Poverty is not of God. Some may think asking God for only enough to survive has 'virtue' in it. Actually may I humbly submit to you that a prayer like that is a very selfish prayer. Why? Because then you would not have enough to fulfill Gods commands to feed the poor, clothe the naked, show hospitality to strangers.

You should have everything you need to be the most effective to fulfill Gods purpose in your life what ever that may be, AND be a blessing to others.

By Studying the Laws of prosperity and following the principles of God we can be among those who have peace and prosper even in times of famine. We can become aware of the power we possess within us even now when our faith filled words move mountains with our Christian Payers.

*Bring My spirit to Life Lord*

This speaks of Spiritual wellness. Our spiritual wellness is vitally connected to our over all Biblical prosperity. You can't understand the things of the Spirit unless your spirit is alive.

Your spirit must come alive, be born again, through your relationship with the Holy Spirit. (It only takes a simple prayer of faith to go to Him even right now and ask Him in your own words to make your spirit come alive, be born again.)

John 3:6-8
That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit. 7 Do not marvel that I said to you, 'You must be born again.'

Jesus answered and said to him, "Most assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God." NKJV John 3:3 


*Just as your Soul Prospers *


There much more to Biblical Prosperity than just financial gain. Biblical prosperity encompasses a dimension of wellness and wholeness in all things. Including your health and wellness in mind body and spirit. You could call it holistic healing.

You can also see Biblical Prosperity in 3rd John1:2 “Beloved,I pray that you may prosper in all things and be in health, just as your soul prospers.”

You are a spirit, you live in a body and you have a soul.The soul includes mind, free will, emotional health, personality and even social relationships. Hear how Bible verses in 3 John 2 show the way, this is a key; "As your soul prospers", (as it is brought up to a higher place in your understanding of the kingdom of God,) so to will you prosper in all things and be in health.

*'Shalom', Peace, a Hebrew Blessing. May God Bless you with wellness and wholeness that is nothing missing and nothing broken. . .
*In Jesus name! 

Excerpt from:
http://www.godswill-wellness.com/biblical-prosperity.html


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 3, 2012)

This *godswill-wellness.com* site was so good, I'm posting again !!!!!


*The 'LOVE' of Money 
*
The 'LOVE' of money is what is the root of all evil not money itself. Riches are deceitful in making you think you are safe because of your prosperity not realizing all could change in an instant. Overnight you could loose all your wealth.

If you loose everything and find yourself broken and sobbing at the feet of your Savior, then you are actually in a far better place than before. It may not feel like it but you are actually in a much safer place totally dependent on God.

Prov 28:25-26 But he who trusts in the Lord will be prospered. 26 He who trusts in his own heart is a fool, But whoever walks wisely will be delivered. NKJV

Only those who are found faithful in money matters can God trust with the TRUE Riches.


*Many Ways to Prosper *

You can prosper in many ways. Financial prosperity is just one way. But if you are naturally talented in any area it is hard even impossible to give that up and rely only on God alone unless you will ask God to do it in you. Without realizing it you can lean on your natural abilities instead of giving control to God.

Poverty is part of the curse that Jesus came and redeemed us from by the Blood of His cross. He became poor that you might become rich. God wants you to prosper.

“ Remove far from me vanity and lies; give me neither poverty nor riches; feed me with food convenient for me:9 Lest I be full, and deny thee, and say, Who is the LORD? or lest I be poor, and steal, and take the name of my God in vain. “Prov 30:8-9 Webster

God's will for you is prosperity for it it written, "Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth." 3 John 2 KJV


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 9, 2012)

Still here  

Economic Prosperity


 Economic Prosperity is Gods will for for His covenant children. If the Lord is with us He will cause us to prosper. God is for us not against us. His has plans to prosper us. 2Ch 26:says... As long as he sought the Lord, God made him prosper.

As God says in Jer 29:11-14 I know what I'm doing. I have it all planned out — plans to take care of you, not abandon you, plans to give you the future you hope for.

12 "When you call on me, when you come and pray to me, I'll listen. 13 "When you come looking for me, you'll find me."Yes, when you get serious about finding me and want it more than anything else, 

14 I'll make sure you won't be disappointed." God's Decree. as written from THE MESSAGE Bible.

God teaches how to Profit.
Be lead of Him in the ways you should go. If we are willing to do things His way, there may be a million different ways that God can teach us how to profit. Look for integrity. 


Good Investments

There certainly are good investments that God can lead you to that He can use to quickly give you economic prosperity. But Slow and steady like the tortoise is how most gain economic prosperity.

Caution, Buyer be wary of most get Rich quick plans. Do you homework. There are schemes out there to rid you of your money. The world thinks nothing of lying to you gaining your trust and then cheating you out of all your hard earned money. Look for integrity in the hearts of men.

And don't let past mistakes stop you from continuing to look for Gods leading into economic prosperity. We all have made mistakes so don't be discouraged and give up. You have a free will and can choose to learn from mistakes and make better choices because of it.

God will teach you to profit if you don't give up. As they say, ”the games not over until it's over.” ... God can replace that which the devil has stolen from you. Only choose to react according to the Kingdom of God. Forgive and leave it to God to avenge you. This opens the door for God to bless you even more abundantly.

http://www.godswill-wellness.com/economic-prosperity.html
I'm really digging this site right now! Such practical advice to use for your everyday financial decisions! Shalom.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 12, 2012)

*Are you sad? Do you need a spiritual "pick-me-up" ??*

If you're ready for that spiritual change, join us on our Prayer call today at 
5p.m. EST/4p.m. CST.
1-218-632-0174 pin: 537001#


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 25, 2012)

*"God I pray that you should make Your Light of knowledge that gives financial miracles shine in my heart and also I pray thee to write Your wisdom of how to make wealth with your Word in my heart like You wrote in King Solomon's heart".....in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth I prayed -  Amen.*

http://marketchaos.co.za/school/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=107&Itemid=93&showall=1


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok_~financial freedom in God~_ladies! 

So I have some awesome news. My husband and I are getting ready to purchase gold & silver investments after listening to our Christian financial adviser who has a PHD in economics. I am so excited to say the least! I know this is from God because U.S. currency is no longer backed by gold...it has been that way for some time now. Just wanted to give you all some resources to consider for your financial future in God. Blessings!

http://kirkelliottphd.com/
http://www.todaysamerica.com/
http://www.300millionslaves.com/


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 25, 2012)

SUPER SWEET, thank you! Your comment blessed me ! I just want to help other believers in their businesses and finances using kingdom principles! What better why to BEAT this current economy? God bless you!


----------



## Oneprettypa (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm just seeing this for the first time but it is right on time! I use to be a faithful tither but after some situations in my life changed I became angry with God and my heart hardened. I noticed I was tithing but my heart was not in the right place so I stopped altogether.  I'm back on track now and will begin tithing with my next paycheck. I have also repented btw. 

These threads were necessary because it forced me to remember the giving in other ways is just as important!!! Thanks for the insight

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 8, 2012)

@Oneprettypa

Your so welcome! I am going to ask the mods to make this a sticky  I am so glad you repented and we are all in this together. With statistics showing that a little less then 80% of the Christian church are not constant tithers*, I thought this was a good thread to shed light and inform the Body of the importance of giving and honoring God with our all. Praise God for this!


*via:http://www.stateoftheplate.info/index.htm


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 8, 2012)

*7 Keys to Living a Generous Life:*

  #1 - SUBMIT yourself and all you have to the LORD

  #2 - STUDY the Scriptures on finances & generosity

  #3 - SEE what God has provided

  #4 - SET ASIDE resources to give

  #5 - SYSTEMATICALLY give

  #6 - SPONTANEOUSLY give

  #7 - SIMPLIFY your life to be more generous

http://www.generositypledge.org/


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 8, 2012)

_*I am so excited and grateful that the Mods decided to make this a sticky! Thank you Lord
*_


----------



## MoonstoneBlu (Oct 8, 2012)

And my God will meet all your needs according to the riches of his glory in Christ Jesus. (Philippians 4:19)

Are you supply conscious or lack conscious?  In the above scripture the Apostle Paul encourages believers to trust in the Lord’s provision and ability to meet all of your needs.  Not some of your needs, but all of them! Paul was certain that God shall supply all the needs of those who know Him.  For believers in Christ Jesus there is no reason to lack.   As the Israelites wandered the desert for 40 years they never lacked food, neither did their clothes or shoes wear out.  God supernaturally took care of them.  In the same way today, God doesn’t rely upon the economic conditions to supply your needs.  Neither does He depend on your geographical location, background or employment status.  He supplies all your needs supernaturally according to His glorious riches in Christ Jesus!  So go ahead and personalize this scripture and let it become a reality in your life always. 

From "The Riches of Glory" at http://www.edifyempower.com


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 8, 2012)

MoonstoneBlu

Your really drove that home with this excerpt. While we thank God for His many channels to bless us we do recognize that even between jobs God will still provide for His people. You can always find a way to still give no matter your circumstance.

_Love your name by the way!_


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 8, 2012)

DH and I have paid off over 40K in debt in 2012

I prayed about it and now I continuously and consciously donate 10% of my gross income to Charities that I feel inspired to support

I actually recently took a cut in pay and with prayer and inspired action and many unexpected blessings we have been able to make this happen

I am delighted about how easily this unfolded, I set an intention didn't know how I was gonna get there and things just lined up for me...so excited!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 8, 2012)

Radianthealth

Praise God! *What a tremendous blessing!* DH and I are in the market to buy some land. We are praying about it of course because we desire to build a home on that land. Also, we are looking to cut our expenses even further and save aggressively. We dropped almost 1 grand in bills this year by driving a cash car, living in a smaller home, not having a water bill(ultd h2o at current apt) and using a free home phone instead of an extra cell bill. And no cable only Netflix. But we also do not have kids, so we don't have to have that 2nd cell. I think that my husband and I may even cut our expenses by another 100 a month once our current lease is up. We have done this all to be able to sow more, invest more(starting with gold then later real estate) and save more. But we have not lost our quality of living for the most part. It actually seems to be getting better. I just would like a larger home because at almost 6 ft, you do not want to live in a small home so we are trusting God concerning our next move until we get our home. We may even do a lease to purchase option. I am indeed in agreement with any ladies believing God for some positive rearrangements to their living situations for the future in Jesus name.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just found this thread, but it is an excellent and timely thread indeed. God has really helped our family tremendously after a *VERY* tough time and much financial loss between 2009 and 2011 (we lost two rental properties and almost lost our primary residence). Since the late summer of 2011--when our pastor prayed over our family and asked God to bless our family to overcome financial difficulty and get rid of debt--money has been coming in steadily and well over $120,000 of debt has been completely and unexpectedly forgiven by creditors (one was the remaining balance due on a rental property mortgage, and the rest was the total balance on a second mortgage on our primary residence). We later received an $8900 grant to help us keep our primary residence. God is good all the time. When I got to the place of thanking him for the extremely lean days and I decided that I will never worry about money again, breakthrough began to happen. There are still some things we are waiting on God for, but we will not lose faith. This thread is excellent and timely and I am fully in agreement with all of you lovely ladies for a year of the biggest financial breakthrough we have ever seen.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 9, 2012)

Blackpearl1993
*
I got chills reading this post.* I receive this same favor in Jesus name! Absolutely amazing! I am trying not to cry! What a great God we serve! I am so humbled by all the ladies coming out of the woodwork and posting their stories. I am also so thankful to the Mods. Let's keep this going ladies because I know your story is going to bless and help another believer. All your prayers are welcome too .


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 9, 2012)

_Lord God, we come to you in the name of Jesus and we are requesting from you in this time and season of economic uncertainty that you would raise us up on our jobs, in the marketplace and in our communities to be financial pillars of strength and covenant keepers. We thank you Lord God that not only do we have the blessings of Abraham on our life and our family's life but that you would continue to bestow upon us the wisdom of King Solomon into our hearts, spirits and mind. We thank you Lord for this day and that this day we choose not to be apart of this world's financial kingdom but we choose to be apart of the unlimited financial kingdom of Heaven. In Jesus name we thank you for the floodgates opening upon our homes, businesses, jobs and ministries in the name of Jesus and we also repent for any financial ignorance we displayed in the past and we ask you to give us the grace to continue on this journey with You and that you will remain head over every area of our lives in Jesus glorious name , AMEN  Bless God!_

PRAYER POINTS:

    Father Lord, by your mighty power, by the power in the Blood of Jesus, Fire of Holy Ghost, scatter and destroy any hindering spirit around me, in the name of Jesus.
    Father Lord, scatter and destroy the power of devouring spirit and limitation, in the name of Jesus.
    Father Lord, any decree made upon my feet because I have come to Christ, let it be revoked in Jesus’ name.
    Father Lord, let my feet be anointed and washed by your blood to lead me to peaceful place in 2012, in the name of Jesus.
    Father Lord, release the spirit of carpenter upon me to destroy the horns of enemies, in the name of Jesus.
    Any decree to cause satanic road-block in my way of breakthrough in 2012, be scattered by fire, in the name of Jesus.
    Father Lord, come and be our shepherd, to keep us together and save us from thieves, in Jesus’ name.
    Every satanic or collective power that wants to scatter what I have gathered, I command you to fall down and die, in the name of Jesus.
    Association of evil gang-up or witchcraft power to cause derailment in my life; scatter by Fire, in the name of Jesus.
    Any power put in place to supervise and confirm failure in my life, die by Fire, in the name of Jesus.
    Anything in me contradicting the word of God to cause error, die by Fire, in the name of Jesus.
    Any power making a decree to affect my standing in the Lord, break by fire, in the name of Jesus.
    Evil decree or curse over my life, spiritually, physically, financially, matrimonially and educationally, I break you, in the name of Jesus.
    Anything in me, around me, within me, contesting with the presence of Holy Spirit in me, are you still alive? die forever and perish, in the name of Jesus.
    Spirit of the Living God, arise and take me to my place of blessing now, in Jesus name.
    Father Lord, whatever weapon or tricks of the enemy to steal, kill and destroy, destroy them with their weapon forever, in Jesus name.
    Father Lord, connect, correct and direct my helpers to me anywhere, anywhere they may be, in the name of Jesus.
    Spirit of the Living God, arise and remove any evil veil covering my face so I can see in Jesus name.
    Power to succeed in life, come upon me now, in the name of Jesus.
    Power to see and discern, come upon me, in the name of Jesus.
    Power to over-come, fall upon me now, in the name of Jesus.

By mfmmaryland.org


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 9, 2012)

*How to cut down your family's grocery bills:*

http://www.danijohnson.com/2011/health-beauty-life-magazine-cooking/


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 11, 2012)

*Sometimes the sacrifice speaks louder than the size of the gift, as in this story:*

    Jesus sat down opposite the place where the offerings were put and watched the crowd putting their money into the temple treasury. Many rich people threw in large amounts. But a poor widow came and put in two very small copper coins, worth only a few cents. Calling his disciples to him, Jesus said, “Truly I tell you, this poor widow has put more into the treasury than all the others. They all gave out of their wealth; but she, out of her poverty, put in everything—all she had to live on.” – Mark 12:41-45 NIV


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 11, 2012)

For those with tight budgets:

*Where to Find Cash to Give to Charity*

You might like to donate money to your church or favorite charity, but if are living on a tight budget or are working hard to pay down debt, finding extra money to donate can be difficult.  However, with some creative thinking, you can find ways to donate to your favorite charity and still meet your other financial goals.  My favorite way to do this is to use Swagbucks.

What Is Swagbucks?

Swagbucks is an Internet search engine that works much the same as Yahoo or Google.  Simply search the web as you normally would, but occasionally you will get rewarded with Swagbucks.  These can range from just a few to 80 or more.  Let them accrue until you want to cash them out.

How To Sign Up

Signing up for Swagbucks is simple.  Just enter your e-mail address and create a password or use Facebook to sign in.  If you have a bonus code, use that.  (Right now, if you use the code FINCON2012 you can get 80 free bonus Swagbucks just for signing up.)

How Can Swagbucks Help You Donate to Charity?

You can choose to cash out your Swagbucks for a PayPal deposit, and then use the money to donate to your favorite charity.  For a $25 PayPal deposit, 3,125 Swagbucks are needed.  If you search the Internet a few times a day, you could get the $25 Pay Pal deposit in 3 to 6 months.  Yes, it takes time, but you are doing what you would do normally in your day anyway, searching the Internet, with no extra work involved.

Another alternative is to redeem for an Amazon gift card.  A $25 Amazon gift card is 3,150 Swagbucks.  I have done that before and then used the card to buy something to donate to a family at Christmas.

If you don’t have many Swagbucks yet, you can still use them for a good cause by donating your Swagbucks to Swagbucks’ donation drive for the month.  For the month of September, Swagbucks is raising money to donate to the Humane Society.  Every Swagbuck you offer for donation is worth .01, so if you donate 1,000 Swagbucks, you are making a $10 cash donation.

Trying to be financially responsible and donating to charity can be tough if you are on a tight budget or paying down debt.  Luckily, Swagbucks makes it just a bit easier.

http://christianfinanceblog.com/


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 11, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> For those with tight budgets:
> 
> *Where to Find Cash to Give to Charity*
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting about Dani Johnson!  I learned about her from you and in a few months I was debt free LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 11, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> @Radianthealth
> 
> Praise God! *What a tremendous blessing!* DH and I are in the market to buy some land. We are praying about it of course because we desire to build a home on that land. Also, we are looking to cut our expenses even further and save aggressively. We dropped almost 1 grand in bills this year by driving a cash car, living in a smaller home, not having a water bill(ultd h2o at current apt) and using a free home phone instead of an extra cell bill. And no cable only Netflix. But we also do not have kids, so we don't have to have that 2nd cell. I think that my husband and I may even cut our expenses by another 100 a month once our current lease is up. We have done this all to be able to sow more, invest more(starting with gold then later real estate) and save more. But we have not lost our quality of living for the most part. It actually seems to be getting better. I just would like a larger home because at almost 6 ft, you do not want to live in a small home so we are trusting God concerning our next move until we get our home. We may even do a lease to purchase option. I am indeed in agreement with any ladies believing God for some positive rearrangements to their living situations for the future in Jesus name.


Great thread!

You should be able to find a good home in florida with all of what you need for much of nothing. DH and I found our home here in May and the price was so good, we paid cash....can't get no better than no mortgage!


----------



## MoonstoneBlu (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Successfulmiss,  I just saw your response today, thank you.   This thread really touches a soft spot with me because I went through a period of financial challenge when I lost my job in 2008.  I stayed for almost 2 years before finding a new job and in that time God taught me a lot about trusting Him to be my Provider.  Today, the situation is very different as I've seen God work many financial miracles in my life.  Sometimes we need to go through the fire and the water but God is able to bring us to our "wealthy place", where we will experience His abundance as a way of life.  I learned that in the midst of the challenges, you must not change your confession, keep calling those things that be not as though they were.  One day, it will come to pass in a big way.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 12, 2012)

Radianthealth

Put that testimony on her FB page! She showcases clients that found her and got out of debt to help others that need to hear your story! Esp in this economy I am so excited for you. I want to scream LOL. If you are not comfortable doing that, it's OK but can you please share your story with us? God bless you


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 12, 2012)

Boy oh boy! I am pumped up over here In FL!!!!!!!!!!!! You ladies are a Godsend. It is ********Harvest Time******My husband and I are already stocking up on hygiene/cleaning products/nonperishable food and aggressively on the road to saving at least a grand in the next 3 months and also pay down debt. Also, I will be 6,000 debt free this Nov.....I'm about the run around my apartment LOL. Like Dave Ramsey says, *live how others aren't willing to live and you later will live how others cannot live.* Any of you ladies have harvest time tips?


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 12, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> Radianthealth
> 
> Put that testimony on her FB page! She showcases clients that found her and got out of debt to help others that need to hear your story! Esp in this economy I am so excited for you. I want to scream LOL. If you are not comfortable doing that, it's OK but can you please share your story with us? God bless you



I said most of it in the post above.  I love how she teaches how to pay down debt as well as stay out of debt by living below your means.

I just took a new position making less than I made in my last job (to get closer to our family) we are debt free (except for our homes) I give 10% of my gross income to works that move and inspire me, I save $600 per month and I feel like the quality of our lives has not changed.  The biggest thing I learned from Dani Johnson was cutting the fat around wasted food and groceries.  I feel like this confirms what I have always known, God takes care of me.

It makes me feel so excited and blessed!!!

I really had to pray about the giving, asking God to speak to my heart and lead me.  I wanted to back out and give less but I always ended up hearing something or watching a program about people or children in need and I knew it was an answered prayer and guidance.  I love how clear this is and I am excited about how precisely this works


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 12, 2012)

MoonstoneBlu said:


> Hi Successfulmiss,  I just saw your response today, thank you.   This thread really touches a soft spot with me because I went through a period of financial challenge when I lost my job in 2008.  I stayed for almost 2 years before finding a new job and in that time God taught me a lot about trusting Him to be my Provider.  Today, the situation is very different as I've seen God work many financial miracles in my life.  Sometimes we need to go through the fire and the water but God is able to bring us to our "wealthy place", where we will experience His abundance as a way of life.  I learned that in the midst of the challenges, you must not change your confession, keep calling those things that be not as though they were.  One day, it will come to pass in a big way.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 13, 2012)

Radianthealth, please give me some time to respond. I want my content to be meaningful so it may take a little while. God bless you


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 14, 2012)

Radianthealth

*I am truly blown away by your testimony*. I am glad you looked at her website and implemented her bible based principles. And then saving 600 a month, paying off 40k and being a tither? Mind-blowing. You just gave me ammo to step up my savings big time! I mean for so long my husband and I would give almost 20-30%(or more depending on bonuses) each check and have money left over but being young and naive we would spend it for some stupid reason and that precious money could have been saved EEK! I mean we already had 2 other savings accts but they only had a few thousand in them so we plan to aggressively save into the new year and definitely start this gold investing! God bless you ladies. So inspiring


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 14, 2012)

*SAVING* 

Air conditioner / Heater - If you don't use your heater or air conditioner all year your approximate savings would be between $960-$2556

Books - Using the library or internet for information instead of books (if you bought about 12 books a year at an average of $20 a book) a savings of approximately $240 a year

Coffee - Choosing not to get Starbucks coffee everyday approximately $1460 savings a year!

Couponing - (coupons combined with a sale) for food/drug/toiletries combined approximately $1134 savings a year!

Dishes - Washing dishes by hand without a dishwasher savings of approximately $113 a year

Eating - Choosing to cook 1 meal a day vs eating out once a day approximately $1134 a year savings!

Electric bill - Unplugging everything (or as many things as possible) in your home everyday and only plugging them in when you use them savings of approximately $144 a year

Fast food - Choosing to cook 1 meal a day vs eating out once a day approximately $1134 a year savings!

Flushing the toilet - Flush every other time average annual savings of $90

Food choices - Choosing to cook 1 meal a day vs eating out once a day approximately $1134 a year savings!

Food couponing - Food (combined with drugs/toiletries and buying when on sale) approximately $1,300 a year

Gas - Getting gas at the cheapest place between work and home when you need it approximate yearly savings of $100

General things - Buying things at a dollar store vs other stores for various things approximately $400 a year

Hair Trimming - Approximately $60 a year (if you trim 4 times a year)

Heater / Air conditioner - If you don't use your heater or air conditioner all year your approximate savings would be between $960-$2556

Laundry - Air drying your laundry approximately (with a household of 2-4 people) savings of approximately $300 a year

Laundry detergent - Making your own laundry detergent vs pre-mixed and pre-made a savings of approximately $70 a year

Starbucks - Choosing not to get Starbucks coffee everyday (at a $4 average) approximately $1460 savings a year!

Showers - Taking your daily shower at your gym everyday approximately $30 a year

Stuff - Buying things at a dollar store vs other stores for various things approximately $400 a year

Things - Buying things at a dollar store vs other stores for various things approximately $400 a year

TV - Choosing Netflix and Hulu (getting both) instead of HBO and cable approximately $480 a year

Water - Invest in a rain barrel, average yearly savings, no average, it differs from person to person
*
Proverbs 21:20 The wise have wealth and luxury, but fools spend whatever they get.*
http://www.savingadvice.com/forums/...ist-how-save-money-everything.html#post337077


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 16, 2012)

****PRAISE REPORT****

I just set up my first gold and silver investments! God is faithful.

_Right now I'm w/ 700+ people as we DISSECT this topic of Prosperity Vs Poverty! Phone number: (206) 402-0100 PIN Code: 604259#_


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while . *New content on the way!* Thx for your love support and patience!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 30, 2012)

_The holidays are coming fast!_ *Please my sisters in Christ, do not get caught up in overspending and start the new year in more debt! This could be crippling to you and your family's budget:*

Budget Busters 
by Crown Financial Ministries

Budget busters – areas that can result in financial disaster.

-(The following percentages are for a 4-member family with an annual gross income of $130,000 or less. Net Spendable Income (NSI) is money available after tithe and taxes.)

-Housing (38 percent of NSI)

-Don't buy or rent a house you can’t afford – total housing includes mortgage, taxes, insurance, utilities, phone, and maintenance.

-Don’t finance closing costs or secure a second mortgage for a down payment.
Food (12 percent of NSI)

-Plan and stick to written weekly menus.

-Don’t shop when hungry or hurried. Do shop specials, store labels, and use coupons.

-Automobile (15 percent of NSI)

-Buy quality used cars you can afford, and don’t trade in before car’s usefulness is over.
Auto price, maintenance, gas, tags, taxes, and insurance are all part of cost.
Consider dropping collision insurance on cars more than four years old.

-Debt (not housing or auto – 5 percent of NSI)

-Establish a payment schedule to pay all creditors regularly, and get rid of credit cards that you can’t pay in full each month.

-Sacrifice wants and desires – buy with cash until debts are current.

-Insurance (5 percent of NSI – if your employer provides medical insurance)

-Find a well-informed, trusted insurance agent to get the best possible provision for the money.

-If you have no medical coverage through employment, consider major medical insurance – it can covers up to 80 percent of medical expenses due to catastrophic illness or injury.

-Recreation/Entertainment (5 percent of NSI)

-Recreation-oriented Americans, who are in debt, shouldn’t borrow to entertain themselves.

-Plan vacations during off seasons, select local vacation destinations, consider camping.
Clothing (5 percent of NSI)

-Save money and buy without using credit.

-Purchase off season if possible, and select home washable fabrics and outfits that can be used in multiple combinations.

-Prevention is cheaper than treatment.

-Teach children to eat the right foods and clean their teeth properly. Good diet, rest, and exercise will most likely result in better health.

-Ask doctors and dentists in advance about costs, shop for prescriptions, and ask for generic drugs.

-Without savings, the use of credit and debt becomes a way of life.
Use payroll deduction for savings. If it’s not available, your bank can automatically withdraw from checking account to savings.

-Remember budgets don’t operate on auto-pilot, they require effort and family understanding. If you’re determined to achieve and maintain a debt-free lifestyle, then living on a budget is essential. Don’t bust your budget.

http://crown.org/Library/ViewArticle.aspx?ArticleId=63


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 30, 2012)

*The Top Christian Websites*

Crown.org – The Crown Financial website has hundreds of articles sorted by topic and has lots of other goodies and resources.

eChristianFinance.com – A good place to find some good articles about Christian finances and stewardship. They also have a bunch of tools and worksheets as well.

Generousgiving.org – This site is just loaded with information. There are tons of videos, audio interviews, articles, etc.

Masteryourmoney.com – Ron Blue’s site that has tons of free videos answering common financial questions. Seriously, I think they have a video answer to every question you could have about your money.


Moralmoney.com – MoralMoney is focused on helping Christians make investment decisions that line up with their beliefs. They have a free newsletter and a free stock-screening tool that will help you decide if a company is worthy of your investment dollars.

The Top Christian Blogs

Biblemoneymatters.com – Bible Money Matters is a blog that was launched in February of 2008 as a place for Pete to put down his thoughts on matters of his Christian faith and how it affects his finances. Pete writes really good content and I encourage you to check it out.

Borrowfromnone.com – This blog is written by John and the name is based off the wonderful verse in Deut 28:12 – “that you will lend to many nations, but will borrow from none.” While John only gets to update it a couple times a week, he is a great writer and always has good things to say.

Centsablemomma.com – Corrie is a momma who writes this mom-blog that focuses on frugality and couponing. If you are looking to learn more about couponing, this would be a good site to check out.

Christianfinanceblog.com – Henry started this blog a couple of years ago and has been faithful to pass along biblical revelation as he uncovers it. He often reminds readers of scriptures relevant to our finances.

ChristianMoneyMountain.com – Travis started this blog a couple just a couple months ago and I have been impressed with the quality of articles he has on it. He tends to post every other day and has a good mix of articles.

Crackerjackgreenback.com – A fairly new blog written by Paul who is a Christian Financial Planner. He writes about prudent ways to handle your money and often discusses how scriptures should affect our decisions.

Freemoneyfinance.com – This blog has been around for years and puts out more content than any blog I know. I think he posts about 7 times a day and every sunday FMF writes about the Bible and Money.

Gatherlittlebylittle.com – This blog is written by “Gibble” and he started right around the time I started ChristianPF. The site was birthed out of a very challenging time in his life, but he says, and I agree, that “it’s a terrible place to be when you are there, but you learn more than you ever thought possible.” The blog is frequently updated and always has interesting content.

Jayperoni.com – I have known Jay for a few months now and have enjoyed his no-holds-barred writing on his blog. He is an author and investment professional and has a passion to help Christians invest according to their beliefs. He also has a very well done radio show that you can listen to on his site as well.

Kingdomfirstmom.com – As the name suggests this is a mom-blog. Alyssa puts it best when she says her mission is to, “to save more and give more, one coupon at a time.”

Rcvogler.com – Another Bob writes this site that is primarily focused on finances. He does a good job of finding useful articles from the corners of the web…

Richchristianpoorchristian.com – This is an encouraging and motivating blog written by Pastor Larry Jones. He writes a lot about stewardship, personal motivation and success.

Sensiblesteward.com – This blog is run be another Dave Ramsey fan and has been going for a couple years now. As the name suggests it is geared towards becoming the best stewards we can with what we’ve been given.


Wealthfromthebible.com – CoolHappyGuy writes this blog and I wish I could get him to update it more! He writes scripture-packed thought-provoking articles that provide some helpful insight about biblical money management.

http://christianpf.com/the-best-christian-financial-websites/


----------



## Nice Lady (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the posting of these articles and resources to keep those interested informed. I am very appreciative of this fact.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Nov 25, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> Radianthealth
> 
> Praise God! *What a tremendous blessing!* DH and I are in the market to buy some land. We are praying about it of course because we desire to build a home on that land. Also, we are looking to cut our expenses even further and save aggressively. We dropped almost 1 grand in bills this year by driving a cash car, living in a smaller home, not having a water bill(ultd h2o at current apt) and using a free home phone instead of an extra cell bill. And no cable only Netflix. But we also do not have kids, so we don't have to have that 2nd cell. I think that my husband and I may even cut our expenses by another 100 a month once our current lease is up. We have done this all to be able to sow more, invest more(starting with gold then later real estate) and save more. But we have not lost our quality of living for the most part. It actually seems to be getting better. I just would like a larger home because at almost 6 ft, you do not want to live in a small home so we are trusting God concerning our next move until we get our home. We may even do a lease to purchase option. I am indeed in agreement with any ladies believing God for some positive rearrangements to their living situations for the future in Jesus name.



If you don't mind my asking, how did you get a free home phone? That would be really useful for us. With netflix, do you stream the programs to your TV?


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 25, 2012)

Blackpearl1993

I have Brighthouse in FL and I wanted internet only and they called me back and offered the phone at no extra cost. Not sure if BH is on your state. It has helped me save hundreds of dollars having that free phone over a year!

As far as the Netflix, I stream to my laptop and stream to my tv via xbox

More content on the way. Been busy with work


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I refinance my car!!!  I was able to shave off $118 OFF my monthly note!!

Thank you GoD!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so grateful to find this thread. Thank you Successfulmiss!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

MarriageMaterial said:


> I refinance my car!!!  I was able to shave off $118 OFF my monthly note!!
> 
> Thank you GoD!!



Woop Woop!!!! 

Yesterday, I switched our car insurance and we will now save $109 per month! I also called AT&T and asked for a discount on my internet/traditional land line phone. I was able to shave off $15 per month. My husband managed to secure a $10 per month discount on our DirecTV bill.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Mar 10, 2013)

*Hi Ladies!* What awesome testimonies that are flooding in!!!!! I have so much to share with you all, I can't wait to get back to it! Been getting a TON of goals accomplished and tying up loose ends but I have so so much great new things to share!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Mar 12, 2013)

God has blessed us with an amazing tax refund. We will be able to pay off over $6,000 in debt! God is so good all the time!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Mar 12, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 PRAISE GOD ^_^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 5, 2013)

*If anyone is looking for new inspiration from business leaders in the marketplace*, I have a few I closely follow and let mentor me that use bible based principles to assist you in your journey to financial freedom! I have personally been to 2 Dani Johnson LIVE events for her business seminars. These following leaders have been featured in FORBES, television and many other ways of media to prove their credibility in their financial fitness and spreading their wisdom to others! 

_Dani Johnson
John Maxwell
Sandi Krakowski
Dave Ramsey
Dr. Nasir Siddiki
Kirk Elliott PhD
_


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 11, 2013)

*Does anyone have any new info to share or testimonies? *I have some literature I've been reading that I will be posting excerpts and scriptures soon!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 13, 2013)

Via: http://christianfinancialconcepts.com/

They also offer LIVE webinars and gold investment strategies.

Our Mission is to teach Biblical concepts of financial management to the Body of Christ so that the words of Scripture can be fulfilled. The Word says that whoever the Son sets free is free indeed. If we are in financial bondage, that is not freedom. Jesus came that we might have life, and have it very abundantly. Many Christians worry about where the next mortgage payment is going to come from. That's not living the abundant life. Finally, the Word is very clear about the responsibility of fathers for providing for their families. If we don't know how to invest wisely, how can we provide for the next generation?

_Take some time to read and learn. The articles on this site all draw upon wisdom from the Book of Books. The Bible has much to say about money, saving, investing and debt. Learn what the Word has to say rather than being led by worldly counsel. God cares about every part of your life. If the financial part of your life is not in order, you will not be a balanced Christian._

*Be Blessed Always!**

*I am also using these materials and applying them in my life in a practical way. I will not submit info or websites I am not using or looking over before sending them out and if there are any issues, please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.danijohnson.com/2013/find-the-fortune-hidden-in-your-income/

*In this Strategy Call, you will discover:*

_Several places your money could be hiding
How to save on your grocery, gas, electric, and phone bills every month
Ways you can control your money so it stays in your bank account (and not someone else’s!)
How small, simple changes can lead to huge results in your finances_

All tips I have used the past 2 years that helped my family save & give over 1k a MONTH. We save and give as the Lord directs.


----------



## charmingt (Apr 17, 2013)

Ladies I soooo appreciate this thread!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 18, 2013)

charmingt

Praise God, I REALLY pray over this thread and ask God to give me content that is needed and that I will feel the heart of the women seeking financial wisdom


----------



## Successfulmiss (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.horizonservicesinc.com/reference/tips-articles/101-ways-save-energy-money-home

101 Savings for energy and electric in the home

*A Tidbit:*
_Your Washer, Dryer and Laundry:_

Wash clothes in warm or cold water instead of hot water. Rinse in cold water; this can save you about $50 per year.
Put a dry towel in the dryer with each load of wet clothes. The towel will absorb dampness and reduce drying time, thus saving energy and money.
Fill washers and clothes dryers but do not overload them.
Clean the lint screen after each load of laundry and check the exhaust regularly. Clogged, dirty lint screens and exhausts can increase drying time and energy usage.
Dry your clothes on an outside clothesline whenever possible.
Remove clothes from the dryer and hang to dry while they are still damp. They’ll dry without wrinkles, thus avoiding the need to iron.
Avoid ironing clothes. Wear wrinkle-free clothing and save yourself time, money, and energy.
Use a front-loading washing machine; they require less water and energy than other washing machines.
Use less detergent and skip the extra rinse cycle on your washing machine to save water and time. If your clothes need to be rinsed twice, you’re using too much soap.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Apr 29, 2013)

A $2,000 check arrived in the mail today. We were told that our old mortgage company owed us some money but we had no idea that it was this much. Praise God from whom all blessings flow!


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 1, 2013)

A biblical scripture states "If you are ruler over little(or do well with the SMALL things when you have money, charity etc.)" then He will make you RULER over much(more money, more responsibility on your jobs/promotions, MORE CHARITY GIVING etc). IF YOU ARE NOT GIVING with the little bit of money that you have **NOW**, whether in your local community or to 3rd world countries; what makes you think that SUDDENLY you will be giving when you receive an INCREASE in finances? You know it's a TEST when God increases you after you ask for it! He wants to see if you really are going to do what YOU SAID during your broken times. And it's only by His grace does He increase you when you DON'T give! *He doesn't have to do ANYTHING for you because Jesus did it all over 2000 years ago!* But God honors covenant, because He IS honorable and will not go against His own laws! So stop saying "when I get some money I will give". Start **NOW** with whatever you have, where God leads and He will increase you more then your wildest dreams. But it is not just for you, it's to bless others! If you continue saying "one day this & one day that" You are totally FOOLING yourself and things will never change for you or others you desire to help! Stop fooling yourself & give it up if that's the case. Stop complaining about what you see in the world.* I challenge you to give today!*​


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 1, 2013)

Blackpearl1993

*Praise God!* That's wonderful . I am so happy for you! This is why I always say I will never be broke, I am filthy rich because I have _"reserves"_ from my giving. _That is one of my best investment strategies!_


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 15, 2013)

*This site is not Christian but I know the Bible has many different foods in it that we can eat to save a ton of money and be healthy. Found this online, Using this list for grocery shopping!*


http://www.thedailygreen.com/living-green/blogs/save-money/cheap-healthy-food-460610
* Apples - One a day keeps the cheapskate away.
* Asparagus - HUGE store special at 99 cents a pound during Easter week. I bought 10 pounds, blanched it and then froze it. 
* Bananas - Potassium for pennies. 
* Barley - A tasty alternative to rice and potatoes. 
* Beans - (canned or dried) Kidney, pinto, navy, black, red, and many more. 
* Bok Choy - Steam and serve with a little soy sauce. 
* Broccoli - Yes, a store special. Usually closer to $2 per pound. 
* Bulgar Wheat - Try it in pilaf or a tabouleh salad. 
* Cabbage - Green and red -- I like mine fried. 
* Cantaloupe - No, sorry, I can't; I'm already married. 
* Carrots - Raw or steamed; rich in carotenes, a healthy antioxidant. 
* Celery - Stir fry it for a change. 
* Chicken - Whole or various parts, on sale. 
* Chickpeas - AKA garbanzo beans -- mash 'em up as a healthy sandwich spread. 
* Cornmeal - "Polenta" is all the rage these days, but I loved it 40 years ago when Mom called it "cornmeal mush." 
* Cucumbers - Try peeling, seeding, and steaming with a little butter and salt. 
* Daikon Radish - My new favorite raw veggie. 
* Eggs - Don't overdo them, but eggs provide high quality protein and still cost about $1 per pound. (Plus, there are many eggscellent things you can do with the shells.)
* Green Beans - Frozen, but fresh are sometimes on sale for under $1 a pound in-season. 
* Greens - Kale, mustard, turnip, and collard greens are rich in vitamins and a good source of fiber. Here's how I cook 'em. 
* Grapes - Store special @ .99 a pound. 
* Grapefruit - Bake with a little brown sugar on top for a healthy dessert. 
* Lentils - Perhaps the perfect food -- healthy, cheap, and versatile (think soups, salads, sandwich spreads -- and those are only some of the "s" possibilities). 
* Liver - Chicken livers usually cost under $1 a pound, and sometimes beef and pork liver can be found in the DMZ ("Dollar Maximum Zone"). 
* Mangoes - High in fiber and vitamins A, B6, and C. 
* Milk - Yep, on a per-pound basis, milk still costs well under $1 a pound. 
* Napa Cabbage - Delicious steamed or raw in a salad. 
* Oatmeal - The good old-fashioned "slow cooking" kind...that takes all of five minutes. 
* Onions - Try baking them whole in a cream sauce. 
* Oranges - Frequent sale price when in-season. 
* Pasta - Store special @ .89 a pound -- I nearly bought them out! 
* Peanut Butter - Special sale price, but stock up because it usually has a long shelf life. 
* Pork - Inexpensive cuts of pork frequently go on sale for 99 cents per pound or less; sometimes even ham during the holidays. 
* Potatoes - White and red - baked, mashed, boiled, broiled, steamed. 
* Pumpkin - Yes, you can eat the same ones you buy as holiday decorations, and they usually cost under 50 cents a pound. 
* Rice - White for under $1 a pound; brown, a little more expensive but better for you. 
* Rutabagas - Hated them as a kid; can't get enough of them now. 
* Sour Cream - 99 cents on sale, but long shelf life, so stock up. My cucumber awaits. 
* Spinach - Frozen (but Popeye doesn't care). 
* Split peas - Add a hambone and make the ultimate comfort soup. Try it in the crock-pot!
* Squash - Try baking acorn squash with a little brown sugar. 
* Sweet corn - Canned, or fresh on the cob, in-season. (Try this recipe for summer corn fritters.)
* Tomatoes (canned) - Canned are often better than fresh to use in cooking, and occasionally you can find fresh on sale for under a buck, in-season. 
* Turkey - A popular bargain priced loss-leader around the holidays -- buy an extra bird and freeze it for later. 
* Turnips - Make me think of my grandparents, who always grew them. 
* Watermelon - Whole, in-season melons can sometime cost less than 20 cents a pound if they're on sale and you find a big one. 
* Wine - Well, at least the stuff I drink - 5 liter box (approximately 11 pounds) for about ten bucks, on sale. (BTW, the beer I drink is even less expensive per pound.) 
* Yams/Sweet Potatoes - One of the healthiest foods you can eat, and usually available year around for under $1 a pound. 
* Yogurt - 8-ounce containers on sale two for $1. 
* Zucchini - OK, they're a type of squash (above). But I love them so much they deserve their own place on the list. Plus they look great in

Read more: Cheap Healthy Food – Cheap Healthy Meals - The Daily Green 
Follow us: @the_daily_green on Twitter | thedailygreen on Facebook 
Visit us at TheDailyGreen.com


----------



## Successfulmiss (May 19, 2013)

*Good afternoon Ladies! *So I love to shop high end and low end, (not very UE, I know) anywho....DH and I went there because I wear a ton of blazers for work and I like style and variety. My DH starts talking to one of the girls upfront about their "cash for clothes" policy and long story short he went home and grabbed just a few items from his closet. Ten minutes later he is getting handed *50 dollars *for just the few items he brought in! So fashionistas, if your looking for a more lucrative way to get rid of your designer or designer looking items, Plato's Closet is giving maximum dollars now for those items! I remember how they used to be very cheap in what you could get but no longer when you have the right merch they are looking for! Happy selling!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 29, 2013)

Successfulmiss said:


> *Good afternoon Ladies! *So I love to shop high end and low end, (not very UE, I know) anywho....DH and I went there because I wear a ton of blazers for work and I like style and variety. My DH starts talking to one of the girls upfront about their "cash for clothes" policy and long story short he went home and grabbed just a few items from his closet. Ten minutes later he is getting handed *50 dollars *for just the few items he brought in! So fashionistas, if your looking for a more lucrative way to get rid of your designer or designer looking items, Plato's Closet is giving maximum dollars now for those items! I remember how they used to be very cheap in what you could get but no longer when you have the right merch they are looking for! Happy selling!



I love these types of stores. I think it is wonderful that people who need money can make money and people who need nice items at a fraction of the cost can 
find them in places like these. Win, win!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (May 29, 2013)

Some unexpected money arrived yesterday. Praise God! We are paying off another $1300 in debt. On our way to debt free a chunk at a time. 

On another note....I am now able to read Dani Johnson's First Steps To Wealth for free. I asked our local librarian to order it from Amazon and she did. I'm picking it up today. Love, love, love free stuff. Now...it did take a lot longer for the library to order the book, get it cataloged and make it available, but I'll take the wait over having to pay for the book.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 6, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 I am so glad you are reading the book, I went ahead and paid for the shipping because I have already read the book 4X!!!!!(7 bucks shipping from the djc.com website) Such great info for daily living and works in a business environment. You will get hooked too watch LOL!!!! *So glad to hear these amazing stories *


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 18, 2013)

*We are almost to the anniversary of 1 year ago when this thread was turned into a sticky!!!!*

http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php

Prayerfully I will have some new and exciting content to add to the thread and some new stories from those that have been successful when they decided to take heed and start giving!*

** UDATES COMING SOON!**

*


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 20, 2013)

*Giving Scriptures*

Deuteronomy 15:10
Give generously to him and do so without a grudging heart; then because of this the Lord your God will bless you in all your work and in everything you put your hand to.

Deuteronomy 16:17
Every man shall give as he is able, according to the blessing of the LORD your God which He has given you.

1 Chronicles 29:9
Then the people rejoiced because they had offered so willingly, for they made their offering to the Lord with a whole heart, and King David also rejoiced greatly.

Proverbs 3:9-10
Honor the Lord from your wealth and from the first of all your produce; So your barns will be filled with plenty and your vats will overflow with new wine.

Proverbs 3:27
Do not withhold good from those to whom it is due, when it is in your power to do it.

Proverbs 11:24-25
There is one who scatters, and yet increases all the more, and there is one who withholds what is justly due, and yet it results only in want. The generous man will be prosperous, and he who waters will himself be watered.

Proverbs 21:26
…the righteous gives and does not hold back.

Proverbs 22:9
He who is generous will be blessed, for he gives some of his food to the poor.

Proverbs 28:27
He who gives to the poor will never want, but he who shuts his eyes will have many curses.

Malachi 3:10
“Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, so that there may be food in My house, and test Me now in this,” says the Lord of hosts, “if I will not open for you the windows of heaven and pour out for you a blessing until it overflows.

Matthew 6:3-4
But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you.

Mark 12:41-44
And He sat down opposite the treasury, and began observing how the people were putting money into the treasury; and many rich people were putting in large sums. A poor widow came and put in two small copper coins, which amount to a cent.Calling His disciples to Him, He said to them, “Truly I say to you, this poor widow put in more than all the contributors to the treasury; for they all put in out of their surplus, but she, out of her poverty, put in all she owned, all she had to live on.”

Luke 3:11
And he would answer and say to them, “The man who has two tunics is to share with him who has none; and he who has food is to do likewise.”

Luke 6:30
Give to everyone who asks of you, and whoever takes away what is yours, do not demand it back.

Luke 6:38
Give, and it will be given to you. They will pour into your lap a good measure, pressed down, shaken together, and running over. For by your standard of measure it will be measured to you in return.

Acts 20:35
In everything I showed you that by working hard in this manner you must help the weak and remember the words of the Lord Jesus, that He Himself said, ‘It is more blessed to give than to receive.

Romans 12:8
…Or he who exhorts, in his exhortation; he who gives, with liberality; he who leads, with diligence; he who shows mercy, with cheerfulness.

2 Corinthians 9:6-8
Now this I say, he who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. Each one must do just as he has purposed in his heart, not grudgingly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed.

2 Corinthians 9:10
Now He who supplies seed to the sower and bread for food will supply and multiply your seed for sowing and increase the harvest of your righteousness;

Galatians 6:7
Do not be deceived,God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, this he will also reap.

Philippians 4:15-17
And you yourselves also know, Philippians, that at the first preaching of the gospel, after I departed from Macedonia, no church shared with me in the matter of giving and receiving but you alone; for even in Thessalonica you send a gift more than once for my needs. Not that I seek the gift itself, but I seek for the profit which increases to your account.

James 2:15-16
If a brother or sister is without clothing and in need of daily food, and one of you says to them, “Go in peace, be warmed and be filled,” and yet you do not give them what is necessary for their body, what use is that?

http://hopefaithprayer.com/scriptures/prosperity-finances/


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 20, 2013)

*Saving Scriptures*

Proverbs 21:5

The plans of the diligent lead surely to advantage, but everyone who is hasty comes surely to poverty.

Proverbs 21:20
There is precious treasure and oil in the dwelling of the wise, but a foolish man swallows it up.

Proverbs 27:12
A prudent man sees evil and hides himself, the naive proceed and pay the penalty

Proverbs 30:24-25
Four things are small on the earth, but they are exceedingly wise: The ants are not a strong people, but they prepare their food in the summer;

1 Corinthians 16:2
On the first day of every week each one of you is to put aside and save, as he may prosper



http://hopefaithprayer.com/scriptures/prosperity-finances/


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 20, 2013)

*Scriptures for Business Owners*

Leviticus 19:13
You shall not oppress your neighbor, nor rob him. The wages of a hired man are not to remain with you all night until morning.

Deuteronomy 25:13-15
You shall not have in your bag differing weights, a large and a small. You shall not have in your house differing measures, a large and a small. You shall have a full and just weight; you shall have a full and just measure, that your days may be prolonged in the land which the LORD your God gives you.

Job 31:13-14
“If I have despised the claim of my male or female slaves when they filed a complaint against me, what then could I do when God arises? And when He calls me to account, what will I answer Him?”

Psalm 112:5
It is well with the man who deals generously and lends, who conducts his affairs with justice.

Proverbs 10:4
Poor is he who works with a negligent hand, but the hand of the diligent makes rich.

Proverbs 11:1
A false balance is an abomination to the LORD, but a just weight is His delight.

Proverbs 13:4
The soul of the sluggard craves and gets nothing, but the soul of the diligent is made fat.

Proverbs 13:11
Wealth obtained by fraud dwindles, but the one who gathers by labor increases it.

Proverbs 16:8
Better is a little with righteousness than great income with injustice.

Proverbs 22:16
He who oppresses the poor to make more for himself or who gives to the rich, will only come to poverty.

Jeremiah 22:13
Woe to him who builds his house without righteousness and his upper rooms without justice, who uses his neighbor’s services without pay and does not give him his wages.

Malachi 3:5
Then I will draw near to you for judgment; and I will be a swift witness against the sorcerers and against the adulterers and against those who swear falsely, and against those who oppress the wage earner in his wages, the widow and the orphan, and those who turn aside the alien and do not fear Me, says the LORD of hosts.

Luke 16:10
He who is faithful in a very little thing is faithful also in much; and he who is unrighteous in a very little thing is unrighteous also in much.

Ephesians 6:9
And masters, do the same things to them, and give up threatening, knowing that both their Master and yours is in heaven, and there is no partiality with Him.

Colossians 4:1
Masters, grant to your slaves justice and fairness, knowing that you too have a Master in heaven.

1 Timothy 5:18
For the Scripture says, “Do not muzzle the ox while it is treading out the grain,” and “The worker deserves his wages.”

James 5:4
Look! The wages you failed to pay the workmen who mowed your fields are crying out against you. The cries of the harvesters have reached the ears of the Lord Almighty.



http://hopefaithprayer.com/scriptures/prosperity-finances/


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 23, 2013)

*I wonderful true story from a blogger and her FIRST turn at tithing!*

_Quick Excerpt:_

Now that we’ve got that all out of the way, here’s a bit of my story.

I’ve mentioned before that I grew up “Catholic light” – and the truth is, I’d never even HEARD of the word “tithe” prior to becoming a Christian in 2010.

For those that don’t know what a tithe is, here’s the quick skinny: A tithe is, literally, a tenth or 10% of one’s income given back to God in the form of giving to the local church. So, for example, if you make $1,000 in a month, your tithe to the church would be $100.

So, the first time I heard a sermon on money at newhope and the word tithe was thrown out there, I had NO idea what was going on.

And I left that sermon feeling totally confused, totally convicted, and totally curious. I mean, our pastor quoted from scriptures such as:

10 Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. Test me in this,” says the Lord Almighty, “and see if I will not throw open the floodgates of heaven and pour out so much blessing that there will not be room enough to store it. -Malachi 3:10

6 Remember this: Whoever sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and whoever sows generously will also reap generously. 7 Each of you should give what you have decided in your heart to give, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. -2 Corinthians 9:6-7

22 Be sure to set aside a tenth of all that your fields produce each year. 23 Eat the tithe of your grain, new wine and olive oil, and the firstborn of your herds and flocks in the presence of the Lord your God at the place he will choose as a dwelling for his Name, so that you may learn to revere the Lord your God always. -Deuteronomy 14:22-23

http://www.themollybuckley.com/2013/06/20/tithe-story-mollys-money/


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 19, 2013)

New updates coming soon! I am looking to talk about *real estate investing!*


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jul 29, 2013)

http://wealthandriches.net/breakthrough-prayers/

*Asking is a principle in the school of prosperity. Receiving is always a product of asking. It is your responsibility and privilege to ask God for financial and business breakthrough this month.* (while being a GIVER of course, God gives what YOU put out)
“Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.” Mat 7:7-8

“Thus saith the Lord GOD; I will yet for this be enquired of by the house of Israel, to do it for them; ”. Ezekiel 36:37


1.I pull down every stronghold of failure in my life, business and finance both physically and spiritually in Jesus’ name. 
2.I break every covenant of failure I have entered into knowingly and unknowingly.
3.I renounce every covenant of business and financial failure that was entered into on my behalf.
4.Every wicked hand holding down my financial and business breakthrough to receive the wrath of God in Jesus’ name. 
5.I nullify all curses of business and financial failure in my life in Jesus’ name.

As you invest time in prayers this month, God who answers prayers will intervene in your case this time and testimonies will abound in your life.

PROPHETIC DECLARATION FOR THIS MONTH

“Yea, since the day was I am he; and there is none that can deliver out of my hand: I will work, and who can hinder it?” Isaiah 43:13 (American Standard Version)
1.This month is declared your month of financial testimonies.
2.Every arrow of the wicked to frustrate your financial dreams will lose its strength.
3.I decree financial abundance and open doors concerning you.
4.The God that visited Mary in the sixth month will visit with you financially.
5.This is your set time for financial breakthrough.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lCgCtO0nsLo
*Bishop David Oyedepo: Wonders of Kingdom Prosperity *(Pt. 1/3)


----------



## Sosa (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad I stumbled into this thread. I will be checking out those blogs as I am trying to get into couponing and other money-saving/earning ideas .

The one tip that I can contribute to this thread for right now is that everyone who shops online should shop through Ebates !!! I tell everyone who will listen because I never knew getting free money was real and I'm still excited about it . 
I have been getting money back from my online shopping (from Amazon, Ebay, Vitacost, Sephora, hotwire...almost every major online store you can think of!) and I sometimes get promotional $10 Walmart gift cards in the mail . It's free to sign up and use, practically all the major stores are available on the Ebates website.  I don't buy anything online anymore without going through Ebates first . Easiest change that I make .


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 31, 2013)

Some good word that was sent to me regarding God's provision:

Give Me Your Last Meal
TGIF Today God Is First Volume 2, by Os Hillman
07-31-2013
"I am gathering a few sticks to take home and make a meal for myself and my son, that we may eat it, and die" (1 Kings 17:12).

Imagine telling a widow who was about to eat her last meal with her only son to give you a portion of that meal. That would seem like a cruel and unusually selfish thing to do. Imagine you have a need for provision and God tells you to go to the most desperate person in the land to get your provision.

God led Elijah to a poor widow who was on her last meal of flour. Why would God lead Elijah from one desperate situation into another? He wished to perform yet another miracle and show His faithfulness to those who needed it most.

Elijah proceeded to tell the widow: "But first make a small cake of bread for me from what you have and bring it to me, and then make something for yourself and your son. For this is what the LORD, the God of Israel, says: 'The jar of flour will not be used up and the jug of oil will not run dry until the day the LORD gives rain on the land'" (1 Kings 17:13-14).

Would you have questioned such logic in the face of a life-threatening situation? The woman demonstrates her faith in God and Elijah by giving him her last meal. This act of faith insured that her provision would be there day after day. God multiplied her flour and her jug of oil. Provision followed obedience.

"For the jar of flour was not used up and the jug of oil did not run dry, in keeping with the word of the LORD spoken by Elijah" (1 Kings 17:16).

God often multiplies what we already have in our hand in a miraculous way when we yield it to Him. God took her only resource just like He took the loaves and fishes, and multiplied it for those who were in need.

God has placed skills and resources in our hand already. We need to apply faith to that which He has placed in our hand in order to see His provision manifested through them.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh! I love this post right above here about Elijah! Great commentary and scriptural reference! God bless you all ladies! I feel some NEW testimonies coming in as these posts are received, glory to God!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 7, 2013)

*Is there something that you need prayer for or about? Do you want to be able to pray and believe that God will meet all your needs?? If so, Teens Of Honor is here to pray and believe with you*. 

Join us tonight at 6:00 P.M. EST/ 5:00 P.M. CST. Call: 1-218-632-0174 Pin: 537001#




P.S. : WE ARE BROADCASTING LIVE AT 6:00 P.M. EST/5:00 P.M. CST ON OUR WEBSITE http://www.ustream.tv/channel/teens-of-honor COME AND CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!

Now, GO MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN !!!!!



-- 


Now, GO MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN !!!!!



 Centered On Success For Young Adults,


Teens Of Honor,INC


Business Phone No. 757-828-6705

Website: http://teensofhonor.weebly.com/

Email: [email protected]

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TeensOfHonor

Ustream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/teens-of-honor


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Aug 15, 2013)

Bumpppppppppp


I need prayer in this area of my life.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 15, 2013)

http://youtu.be/313b1JqBO9w

Les Brown and the Power of Giving!

LovelyLouboutin
Feel free to PM me if you would like. There are also several prayers here in the thread itself about extending  your faith to give or give more and doing what the Lord leads you to do! You will face challenges in your giving but God is faithful! God bless you


----------



## lenu80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Great thread. Thanks


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2014)

Bumping


----------



## lsweetie (May 1, 2015)

Bumping!! Just found this thread and it has blessed me tremendously!


----------



## mscurly (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for bumping. I really need this thread in my life right as I keep facing the same financial challenges over and over.


----------



## stephluv (Jun 22, 2015)

Bumping   

I want and need more!! Began faithfully tithing and if I miss giving I do add the extra 5% The enemy is trying to discourage me as I've been financially struggling but I made a vow that I tend to keep I just consider my financial woes motivation to do better i.e. begin applying for a new job with more pay lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been seeing this message over and over after I wondered why I'm always so broke. First it was one of my random thoughts: How am I supposed to expect God to bless me, when I don't even take care of the little bit of income I have? Then I read it in a few books (21 Day Financial Fast and 7 Money Mantras by Michelle Singletary and (The Storehouse Principle by AL Jandl) and now I'm seeing it here lol. The verse is Luke 16:10 *"Whoever can be trusted with very little can also be trusted with much, and whoever is dishonest with very little will also be dishonest with much."* I hear you Lord. I asked him to reveal it to me in plain terms because he knows I can be a little dense sometimes lol. I have not been managing my money well. I sat down the other day to tally some old receipts (I think it was a month's worth) and it was over $200 worth of Walmart, Walgreen's, fast food, etc., and I really don't get that much money. I was spending out of hurt and whatnot. I'm so glad that I found this thread.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 13, 2016)

Watched it this morning. It blessed me.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 3, 2016)

1 Corinthians 2:9 says that eyes have not seen what God has prepared for those who love Him. Living paycheck to paycheck is not new, we've seen it. Making a living instead of living out your purpose is nothing new under the sun either. 2 Corinthians 5:7 says we have to live by faith and not by sight. Often times we are so influenced by what we see around us, thinking commute - job - home - sleep - rinse & repeat until 65 years old is the only way, but God says not so. It's important to tap into the deepest parts of you so God can reveal to you what your heart truly desires (Psalm 37:4).


----------



## Lucia (Dec 7, 2016)

whosthatcurl said:


> I have been seeing this message over and over after I wondered why I'm always so broke. First it was one of my random thoughts: How am I supposed to expect God to bless me, when I don't even take care of the little bit of income I have? Then I read it in a few books (21 Day Financial Fast and 7 Money Mantras by Michelle Singletary and (The Storehouse Principle by AL Jandl) and now I'm seeing it here lol. The verse is Luke 16:10 *"Whoever can be trusted with very little can also be trusted with much, and whoever is dishonest with very little will also be dishonest with much."* I hear you Lord. I asked him to reveal it to me in plain terms because he knows I can be a little dense sometimes lol. I have not been managing my money well. I sat down the other day to tally some old receipts (I think it was a month's worth) and it was over $200 worth of Walmart, Walgreen's, fast food, etc., and I really don't get that much money. I was spending out of hurt and whatnot. I'm so glad that I found this thread.



Have you checked out Dave Ramsey 7 baby steps on YouTube, and podcasts and his basic budget plan every dollar it's an app and it's free  another helpful tool is mint.com and mint bills once your register your info you can pay most bills from the app or the online page. again both apps are free and very helpful in tracking spending meaning budgets getting reminders and bill paying. Now I don't agree with Dave on the credit cards completely I do believe to pay the, down using the debt snowball method, but I need credit for a big purchase like a home just keep the card use in check 30% and I'm keeping my cards instead of cutting them. I'm still in snowball mode and not where I want to,be yet but still working on it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 8, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Have you checked out Dave Ramsey 7 baby steps on YouTube, and podcasts and his basic budget plan every dollar it's an app and it's free  another helpful tool is mint.com and mint bills once your register your info you can pay most bills from the app or the online page. again both apps are free and very helpful in tracking spending meaning budgets getting reminders and bill paying. Now I don't agree with Dave on the credit cards completely I do believe to pay the, down using the debt snowball method, but I need credit for a big purchase like a home just keep the card use in check 30% and I'm keeping my cards instead of cutting them. I'm still in snowball mode and not where I want to,be yet but still working on it.


Absolutely. I use Mint and Prism. I've become more conscious of my spending now. Thanks dollface.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 27, 2017)

I didn't know this thread was here. I am totally focused on being an excellent steward over my finances and tithing consistently.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 20, 2017)

Me either. I was going through some hard times financially and stopped coming in here for a while when this was exactly what I needed. The enemy is very crafty.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 5, 2017)

1 Corinthians 7:21 Were you a slave when you were called? Do not let it concern you,but if you can gain your freedom, take the opportunity. 

Let's aim for financial freedom ladies, having debt is the new form of slavery. Let's meditate on this Scripture and break free!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 10, 2017)

...


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Maracujá (Aug 12, 2017)

"Money does not answer to hard work, it obeys laws and principles." - Dr. Myles Munroe


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 2, 2017)

Here are some of my money beliefs that have been working for aeons. I started working at age 15 and I've never had more than €1000.00 of debt. Here's what I attribute it to: 

Give abundantly, while helping someone in need: this can be anything from buying groceries for the elderly to helping a woman out in need who is going through a hard time financially. Or paying for someone at the cash register who doesn't have enough money. 
Acquire a buy-it-once-mentality: buy quality items only. Especially this day in age when there's so much fake stuff going around. Quality saves in the long run because you don't constantly need to get it repaired or replaced. 
Give away for free (what you don't need anymore) or sell it on Ebay: sometimes I just place things right in front of my front door and 1-3 hours later when I go outside, it's gone. Obviously there is a need. 
Use a cheap phone until you can afford an expensive one: not so long ago I was at the railway station here in  Ghent. An Indian man - I think he was Indian - came to me and asked me if he could use my phone to dial someone and I accepted. He had a smartphone while I have one of those cheap €20.00 phones from back in the days, yet I always have credit and he apparently doesn't. Looks can be deceiving. 
Spend money on what truly matters: where you live, what you eat and what you wear. I much rather spend money to live in a safe neighbourhood, buy quality food that keeps me healthy enough to be able to work and wear quality clothing that lasts for decades. It saves in the long run. 
Keep your rent & utility bills below €1000.00/month. Living below my means has been a lifesaver, I live on less than half of my income. Keep in mind that I am single. 
Be patient: there is a time for everything, including things you should buy / own. Being in a hurry will not help you at all. We all know the stories of people who spend more time at the garage with their car or people who moved in somewhere and constantly need home improvement work done. 
Keep things until they no longer work or you no longer need them. 
Study your spending behaviour. The past is a good indicator of the future. 
Listen to personal finances podcasts / YouTube / books / blogs. 
BONUS: Paul C. Brunson once said that until you know what you value, you will always ask yourself "where did my money go?" at the end of the month. How you spend your money should showcase what you value and where you're going in life.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2018)

Subbing...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2018)

Maracujá said:


>


Thank you for sharing @Maracujá. Love this video.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 2, 2018)

www.kluth.org


----------



## alex114 (Jun 15, 2018)

I believe that God has placed it in my and my husband's destiny to buy a house in the coming 2 years. We are working to become debt free (not including student loans), so that we will be eligible for JD advantage loans (for me, since by God's everlasting grace, by October 2019, I will pass the bar, and by early 2020, I will be sworn into the New York Bar officially.) I am praying for clarity and righteousness in the financial decisions we are making, as each one made this summer and fall carries very high stakes.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 18, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Here are some of my money beliefs that have been working for aeons. I started working at age 15 and I've never had more than €1000.00 of debt. Here's what I attribute it to:
> 
> Give abundantly, while helping someone in need: this can be anything from buying groceries for the elderly to helping a woman out in need who is going through a hard time financially. Or paying for someone at the cash register who doesn't have enough money.
> Acquire a buy-it-once-mentality: buy quality items only. Especially this day in age when there's so much fake stuff going around. Quality saves in the long run because you don't constantly need to get it repaired or replaced.
> ...


Number one has changed my finances in the biggest way. I tithe now regularly and it really does multiply your financial blessings.


----------



## movingforward (Jun 20, 2018)

WELP!!!!   The LORD DID IT!!! 

I am debt free!   This job that I considered a curse was really a financial blessing.  I received bonus payouts, that most don’t receive at this job (annual bonus and a retention bonus (long story)).   This allowed me to pay off ALL OF MY DEBT!!!!  My car and credit cards. 

Again, I considered this job a curse but my blessing was in this curse. 

I’m just waiting for my student loans to be discharge (yes all $200k).  Watch God do it.  I’ll be back with another testimony on that score.

PLUS!!!  God is so good!  I was just offered a new job.   All glory to God!!


----------



## Lita (Nov 18, 2018)

BUMPING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maracujá (May 14, 2019)

Has anyone ever transitioned from a weekly wage to a monthly salary? How did you handle it and cope with it? TIA.


----------



## awhyley (May 14, 2019)

movingforward said:


> Again, I considered this job a curse but my blessing was in this curse.  I’m just waiting for my student loans to be discharge (yes all $200k).  Watch God do it.  I’ll be back with another testimony on that score.



You were placed in that position to hone your skills, leverage your salary, and pay your bills.  Now that that's done, it's time to move on.



movingforward said:


> PLUS!!!  God is so good!  I was just offered a new job.   All glory to God!!



Hopefully, you'll get more perks and more exposure.  Blessings.



Maracujá said:


> Has anyone ever transitioned from a weekly wage to a monthly salary? How did you handle it and cope with it? TIA.



Nah, mine was the reverse from monthly to weekly, and I LOVE it!  Transitioning to monthly takes patience and adhereing to the budget.  You don't get that cheque every week, and it's easy to run out of money before the month is up.


----------

